# Bussit > Tampereen paikallisliikenne >  Havainnot Nysse-liikenteestä, syksy 2022

## Eppu

8.8., syyskausi pyörähti käyntiin. Muutama tutka-havainto näin aamuvarhaiselta:
Linjalla 60 pyörii Vekka #314. Mikä lie auto se on?
Linjalla 63 auto #315, sekin on minulle outo bussi.
Linjalla 77 palvelee puolestaan LL #54, joka on kaiketi se entinen Joensuun auto.
Pohjolan Liikenne ajelee teiskossa sähkökinuskeilla, vaikka oletus lienee että kaikki lyhyet olisivat kympillä. Näin ei olekaan, vaan #956 ja #957 ovat kympillä.
Lisäksi #241 ja #242 ovat vitosella, joka myös olisi tarkoitus liikennöidä sähköisesti.
Linjalla 36 mm. TKL #134.

----------


## Matias.k

Vekka aloitti linjalla 103 tänään. Auton on kylkinumeroltaan #330. Kyseinen auto on entinen Paunu #145

----------


## Eppu

Linjalla 5 liikuskelee tutkan mukaan myös PL #646.

----------


## Scalamies

8.8 

PTL #48 / 19 ex. Paunu #147

----------


## Ivecomies

Onko Paunullakin Scala-aika nyt ohi?

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Onko Paunullakin Scala-aika nyt ohi?


Ei ole. Näin #165:n aamulla linjalla 6, ja myöhemmin Hämeensillan paikkeilla muuten. Kuvakin on, muttei ihan vielä verkossa asti.

----------


## Ivecomies

> Ei ole. Näin #165:n aamulla linjalla 6, ja myöhemmin Hämeensillan paikkeilla muuten. Kuvakin on, muttei ihan vielä verkossa asti.


Okei. Onko toi 165 ainoa ajoon jäänyt yksilö vai jäikö ajoon myös muitakin yksilöitä?

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Okei. Onko toi 165 ainoa ajoon jäänyt yksilö vai jäikö ajoon myös muitakin yksilöitä?


Enpä osaa sanoa, montako tuollaisia on mahdollisesti aktiivisena, mutta tuo oli ainoa jonka näin ajossa, ja siitä tuli kuvakin, jossa se on siirtoajossa. Aamulla se oli linjalla 6.

Siirtoajolta se taisi päätyä 70:lle, nimittäin avoin data kertoisi sen kulkevan tätä kirjoitettaessa 70:llä.

----------


## nickr

> 8.8., syyskausi pyörähti käyntiin. Muutama tutka-havainto näin aamuvarhaiselta:
> Linjalla 60 pyörii Vekka #314. Mikä lie auto se on?
> Linjalla 63 auto #315, sekin on minulle outo bussi.
> Linjalla 77 palvelee puolestaan LL #54, joka on kaiketi se entinen Joensuun auto.
> Pohjolan Liikenne ajelee teiskossa sähkökinuskeilla, vaikka oletus lienee että kaikki lyhyet olisivat kympillä. Näin ei olekaan, vaan #956 ja #957 ovat kympillä.
> Lisäksi #241 ja #242 ovat vitosella, joka myös olisi tarkoitus liikennöidä sähköisesti.
> Linjalla 36 mm. TKL #134.


Vekka #314 on Volvo 8900 rekisteriltään ETR-609, vanha numero #125. #315 on samanlainen auto rekisterillä ETN-893, vanha numero #188.

Vähän erikoista tosiaan, että Teiskon suunnalla käytetään sähköbusseja, vaikka niitä ei sinne vaadittu, mutta vitosella ja kympillä oli useampi diesel, vaikka niillä linjoilla piti nimenomaan olla sähköjä. Lisäksi linjan 10 pakettiin kuului 10 autoa, mutta aamulla linja pyöri kahdeksalla autolla (aivan olemattomilla kääntöajoilla) ja iltapäivällä autoja oli yhdeksän. Odottelen myös, milloin Pohjolan Liikenne tuo lisää vara-autoja Tampereelle, pari päivää sitten ei varikolla näkynyt kuin jo aiemmin tuotuja autoja. Kuitenkin esim. tänään ruuhka-aikaan oli ainoastaan kaksi VDL-teliä jotka eivät olleet linjalla, ja pari Yutongia, jotka varmaan olivat latauksessa.

Ja linja 41 liikennöidään nykyisin Mobiliaan asti viidellä autolla, kaksi Pirkanmaan Tilausliikenteeltä ja kolme TKL:ltä. Paunulta oli viime talvikaudella linjalla kaksi autoa, ne on mahdollisesti siirretty linjalle 6, koska olin laskevinani että tänään kutosella oli Paunulta 10 autoa oletetun kahdeksan sijaan.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Linjalla 5 kulki aiemmin mainittujen 241:n ja 242:n lisäksi dieselauto 646. Kympillä vastaavasti aiemmin mainittujen 956:n ja 957:n lisäksi 631. Vitosen kalusto on jollain tapaa kierrätyksessä 90:sen kanssa, siltä osin sähköt Teiskon suunnalla ovat luonnollisia. Mutta Teiskon paikallisilla linjoilla 91 - 94 on tosiaan myös sähköjä (havainnot avoimesta datasta), se on hieman mielenkiintoinen juttu, kun kympillä pyöri vähintään kolme eri dieseliä. Bussihavaintoni kaiken kaikkiaan ovat kuvallisessa muodossa täällä. Kuvia tulee vielä jokunen lisää lähihetkinä.

----------


## nickr

Virontörmänkadun vanha kääntöpaikka palaa hetkeksi takaisin käyttöön, kun osa linjan 8 vuoroista käyttää sitä päätepysäkkinään Heinämiehentien asfalttityömaan aikana 10.-11.8.: https://www.nysse.fi/ajankohtaista/l...10.-11.8..html

----------


## killerpop

> Virontörmänkadun vanha kääntöpaikka palaa hetkeksi takaisin käyttöön, kun osa linjan 8 vuoroista käyttää sitä päätepysäkkinään Heinämiehentien asfalttityömaan aikana 10.-11.8.: https://www.nysse.fi/ajankohtaista/l...10.-11.8..html


Tavallaanhan tuo on Virontörmänkadun uusi kääntöpaikka. Se vanha kun oli about tässä https://goo.gl/maps/rYEGhhMRBoCKXJXX8 ja paremman näkymän antaa toki Tampereen karttapalvelu vaikkapa vuoden 1987 ortoilmakuvalla.

----------


## Lahti 402

9.8.

Paunu #117/6
TKL #78/17
TKL #122/17
TKL #123/6

----------


## nickr

> Tavallaanhan tuo on Virontörmänkadun uusi kääntöpaikka. Se vanha kun oli about tässä https://goo.gl/maps/rYEGhhMRBoCKXJXX8 ja paremman näkymän antaa toki Tampereen karttapalvelu vaikkapa vuoden 1987 ortoilmakuvalla.


Virontörmänkadun vanha kääntöpaikka, en tarkoittanut että vanhin. Ehkä olisi pitänyt käyttää sanaa entinen. Mutta on tuosta nykyisestä paikasta lähtenyt Google Street View'n kuvanottohetkellä (kesäkuussa 2009) linja 19 Atalaan.

----------


## Scalamies

9.8 (avoimesta datasta)

PTL #11 & #77 / 44 
LL #166 / 15B
TKL #2 / 6

----------


## Bussimies

Mitäs kalustoa on linjalla 18 havaittu?

Entäpä onko havaintoja uuden linjan 32 käyttäjämääristä ja kalustosta?

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Mitäs kalustoa on linjalla 18 havaittu?


Oli maanantaina tarkoitus käydä paikan päällä katsomassa linjaa 18:kin, mutta tuo linja jäikin tsekkaamatta. Avoimen datan puolelta 18:aa olen toki seurannut alkuviikolla tämäkin aamu mukaan lukien, ja pääasiallisimmaksi kalustoksi olen noteerannut teli-Yutongit sarjasta 800 - 816.

----------


## tkp

Satunnaisia vuoroja jää ajamatta nysse-liikenteessä kuljettajapulan vuoksi. Suurinta osaa listan linjoista ajaa Pirkanmaan Tilausliikenne.

https://www.nysse.fi/ajankohtaista/l...linjoista.html

----------


## nickr

10.8. havaintoja:

PTL #48 / 14
PTL #57 / 14
LL #71 / 29 (ex. Paunu #88)
PL #242 / 10 (kesäteatterivuorolla)




> Entäpä onko havaintoja uuden linjan 32 käyttäjämääristä ja kalustosta?


Tänään linjalla 32 on Länsilinjojen #127 ja #131. Pitääkin käydä jossain vaiheessa sillä huviajelulla, niin näkee vähän matkustajamääriä.




> Satunnaisia vuoroja jää ajamatta nysse-liikenteessä kuljettajapulan vuoksi. Suurinta osaa listan linjoista ajaa Pirkanmaan Tilausliikenne.
> 
> https://www.nysse.fi/ajankohtaista/l...linjoista.html


Aamulehden uutisessa Nyssen viestintäsuunnittelija sanoi, että "talviaikatauluun siirtyminen on yllättänyt liikennöitsijät". En tiedä, pitäisikö näille Nyssen selityksille enää itkeä vai nauraa, mutta ihanko tyhminä he pitävät asiakkaita? :Neutral: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 13:55 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 13:51 ----------

Ai niin ja täytyypä korjata omia sanomisia, linjalla 10 on kyllä iltapäivällä 10 autoa, ainoastaan aamuruuhkassa niitä oli jostain syystä vähemmän. Ja linjalla 6 on Paunulta yhdeksän autoa ruuhka-aikaan, joten en tiedä mihin sen yhden auton suorite linjalta 41 on siirretty.

----------


## killerpop

Ilmeisesti tänään 10.8. on linjan 82 päre siirretty tyhjälle laiturille Pyynikintorilla, vielä eilen oli yhdistetty  laituri linjan 52 kanssa. Nyt myös Savilinnan pysäkitkin oli kilvitetty oikein.

----------


## Mokka

> Aamulehden uutisessa Nyssen viestintäsuunnittelija sanoi, että "talviaikatauluun siirtyminen on yllättänyt liikennöitsijät". En tiedä, pitäisikö näille Nyssen selityksille enää itkeä vai nauraa, mutta ihanko tyhminä he pitävät asiakkaita?


Aamulehden uutista on päivitetty toimitusjohtajan kommenteilla. Kuljettajavaje johtuu kesälomista ja TES muutoksesta. 

Sinällään outo tuo TES muutokseen vetoaminen, koska muutos on tapahtunut jo 1.1.2022. Onkohan edellisen omistajan aikana menty vielä 12h sidonnaisuus ajalla?
Onko alkanut uusia sopimuksia tai aikatauluissa tapahtunut sen verran muutoksia, että tarvittaisiin 20 kuljettajaa päivässä enemmän kuin keväällä arvioitu?

Link: https://www.aamulehti.fi/pirkanmaa/a...008995510.html

----------


## nickr

12.8.

Paunu #128 / 6




> Entäpä onko havaintoja uuden linjan 32 käyttäjämääristä ja kalustosta?


No nyt on käyty koeajamassa linja 32 (tai siis koematkustamassa). Perjantaina ruuhka-aikaan matkustajamäärät odotetusti todella suuret, Taysin suuntaan yksi matkustaja lisäkseni ja Hakametsän suuntaan peräti kolme. Oli siellä teliauto #77 varmistamassa, että massat mahtuvat kyytiin. Mutta oikeasti, pitäisikö Nyssen laittaa kalustovaatimukseksi linjalle tilataksi, pikkubussikin olisi liioittelua. No, ehkä matkustajien määrä vielä lisääntyy syksyn tullessa. Ja näistä yhteensä neljästä näkemästäni matkustajasta kaksi meni vain pari pysäkinväliä samalla reitillä mitä 29 kulkee, eli oli ainoastaan ne toiset kaksi jotka hyötyivät tästä uudesta reitistä.

Ja on myös erikoinen tämä Nyssen uusi trendi, että linjakilpeen halutaan tunkea niin paljon tekstiä kuin mahdollista, 32:n linjakilpi Hakametsän suuntaan näytti "32 RISTINARKKU-MESSUKYLÄ-HAKAMETSÄ", joka oli semmoinen määrä tekstiä, että ylärivi oli aivan mahdottoman pienellä fontilla. Ei ennen ollut mielestäni tämmöistä, että pitää jokainen reitin varrella oleva kaupunginosa mahduttaa kilpeen.

Kaupin kampukselta pari muuta havaintoa: 

- linjalla 41 näytti matkustajamäärät kasvaneen Huutijärven reittilisäyksen myötä.
- linjalla 18 ohjeistettu kilpiteksti ei tainnut mahtua Yutongien näyttöön, sillä Linnainmaa oli jätetty pois ja tekstinä olivat vain "KAUPIN KAMPUS" ja "ATALA".

----------


## Rebiaf

Nysse on tehnyt kaikkensa sen eteen ettei linjalla 32 kulkisi kukaan. Lähtöpysäkki on kaukana kaupin kampukselta ja lähdöt on aina minuuttia ennen kuin esimerkiksi linja 16 saapuu sinne. 8.8 aamulla ajoin linjaa 16 ja todella moni matkustaja jäi kaupin kampuksella istumaan kyytiin, että pääsevät hakametsän suuntaan. Olivat aika happamia kun kerroin ettei linja 16 mene sinne enää ja 32 ehti juuri lähteä tuolta pitkän kävelymatkan päästä. Ongelma olisi helposti ratkaistu säätämällä aikataulua ja laittamalla 32 kiertämään tays arvo 5103 pysäkiltä lähtiessä kaupin kampuksen kautta. Kuitenkin niin ettei se jää sinne tasaamaan aikataulua. Sielä on huonosti tilaa neljällekään autolle ja se olisi viides.

----------


## Admiral Observer

> Nysse on tehnyt kaikkensa sen eteen ettei linjalla 32 kulkisi kukaan. Lähtöpysäkki on kaukana kaupin kampukselta ja lähdöt on aina minuuttia ennen kuin esimerkiksi linja 16 saapuu sinne. 8.8 aamulla ajoin linjaa 16 ja todella moni matkustaja jäi kaupin kampuksella istumaan kyytiin, että pääsevät hakametsän suuntaan. Olivat aika happamia kun kerroin ettei linja 16 mene sinne enää ja 32 ehti juuri lähteä tuolta pitkän kävelymatkan päästä. Ongelma olisi helposti ratkaistu säätämällä aikataulua ja laittamalla 32 kiertämään tays arvo 5103 pysäkiltä lähtiessä kaupin kampuksen kautta. Kuitenkin niin ettei se jää sinne tasaamaan aikataulua. Sielä on huonosti tilaa neljällekään autolle ja se olisi viides.


Kyllä. Tänään minullekin valkeni tuo, että se aloittaa TAYS Arvolta. Ehdoton aloituspaikka Tays 5103 pysäkki. Ja sen pysäkin ruuhkautta voisi hyvin purkaa sillä että 16, 17 ja 18 linjoilta muutamia vuoroja ajettaisiin Keskustorille asti. Tarpeeton asiakkaiden vaihdattaminen edes bussien välillä tulee minimoida.

----------


## sub

Kännissäkö näitä piirrustellaan.. Vaatii jo melkoisen suorituksen että umpisurkea 16 on saatu konvertoitua vielä huomattavasti surkeammaksi 32.

----------


## Lahti 402

13.8.

PL #241/90

----------


## deepthroat

> Satunnaisia vuoroja jää ajamatta nysse-liikenteessä kuljettajapulan vuoksi. Suurinta osaa listan linjoista ajaa Pirkanmaan Tilausliikenne.
> 
> https://www.nysse.fi/ajankohtaista/l...linjoista.html


Kangasalla ainakin linjan 46 osaa vuoroista ajaa O.Mäntylä tarpeen vaatiessa, eli mikäli Pirkanmaan Tilausliikenteeltä puuttuu kuljettaja koululaisvuorosta. Tänään kalustona oli numero 2 Scania Irizar  Century.

----------


## nickr

15.8.

LL #15 / 29
LL #16 / 29

*TKL #23 / 12* (tämä kalustolistoiltakin poistettu 8500 on jollain ilveellä löytänyt tiensä takaisin linjalle!)

Valkeakosken Liikenne #28 / 47 (vieläkään ei ole tämä L94 Scala poistunut, avoimesta datasta löytyy erikoisella numerolla 7356_1001)

O. Mäntylä #7 / 46 (Volvo 9700HD, UUZ-835, tämä siis Pirtilin autoa korvaamassa)

----------


## Eppu

> 15.8.
> 
> Valkeakosken Liikenne #28 / 47 (vieläkään ei ole tämä L94 Scala poistunut, avoimesta datasta löytyy erikoisella numerolla 7356_1001)


Toinen linjan auto onkin muuan 7356_1009. Mikäs se sitten lienee?

----------


## Tuomas.P

Pirtil #11 / 44.

----------


## tkp

Vuoroja jää edelleen ajamatta kuljettajapulan takia, Aamulehden toimittaja laittanut juttuun kuvituskuvaksi paunun autot vaikka juttu koskee suurimmaksi osaksi Pirkanmaan tilausliikennettä...

https://www.aamulehti.fi/pirkanmaa/a...009009128.html

----------


## nickr

17.8. avoimesta datasta:

TKL #60 / 12

Mutta mikäs auto tuo on? Kun TKL-60 rekisterillä ollut 8700 meni uutistenkin perusteella museoitavaksi Linja-autohistoriallinen seura ry:lle, niin ei kai se se vaan ole?

----------


## Karosa

> 17.8. avoimesta datasta:
> 
> TKL #60 / 12
> 
> Mutta mikäs auto tuo on?


Ei muuta kuin kenttähommiin havaitsemaan.  :Smile:

----------


## killerpop

> 17.8. avoimesta datasta:
> 
> TKL #60 / 12
> 
> Mutta mikäs auto tuo on? Kun TKL-60 rekisterillä ollut 8700 meni uutistenkin perusteella museoitavaksi Linja-autohistoriallinen seura ry:lle, niin ei kai se se vaan ole?


Sehän se, ajeli parhaillaan Pirkankatua Pyynikintorin ohitse. Linjakilvessä kylläkin 000 EI LINJALLA

Ja kuva tässä 
TKL:n vaatteet oli auton lisäksi myös kuljettajalla.

----------


## nickr

> Sehän se, ajeli parhaillaan Pirkankatua Pyynikintorin ohitse. Linjakilvessä kylläkin 000 EI LINJALLA


Ohhoh, no enpä olisi arvannut! Onpas yllättävää, että tällä viikolla on linjalla ollut sekä jo poistettuja että "museoituja" autoja (vaikka #60 onkin ikänsä puolesta samanikäinen kuin #77-#86, mutta oli niin pitkään poissa ja sitten tuli vielä se uutinenkin, niin en kyllä arvannut että se enää linjalle palaisi).

----------


## nickr

19.8.

TKL #137 / 2

En päässyt paikan päälle katsomaan, että mikä auto on, mutta Aamulehden live-lähetyksestä sattumalta näin, että kyseessä näytti olevan entinen Paunun #137, siis tuo: https://bussikirjasto.fi/tsb/kortti.php?haku=CGP-869
Eipä siis jäänytkään #38 TKL:n viimeiseksi Scalaksi, vaikka se sen takia museoitavaksi luovutettiinkiin.

Keskustassa vallitsee tällä hetkellä aikamoinen kaaos:

----------


## tkp

Kangasalan kunta ostanut Mäntylän vuorot paikkaamaan Pirtil:n ajamatta jääneitä vuoroja https://yle.fi/uutiset/3-12582815

----------


## killerpop

Ja tämä TKL-60 oli tänäänkin ajossa,  ajeli about 16:40 Pyynikintorin ohi   kohti itää myös 000 kilvissään. Ens viikolla pitäs tehdä uudet havainnot

----------


## Tuomas.P

Onko mitään käryä, milloin linjat 42, 48 ja 49 menevät kilpailutukseen? Mikä mahtaa olla tilanne, vieläkö jää Pirkanmaan tilausliikenteeltä ajoja ajamatta, milloin täyttyvät edellytyksen sopimukseen purkamiseen?

----------


## killerpop

> Mikä mahtaa olla tilanne, vieläkö jää Pirkanmaan tilausliikenteeltä ajoja ajamatta


No muun muassa näin lauantai-iltana, blockfestien paluukyydeissä jää näemmä useampi vuoro ajamatta tänne länteen.

----------


## Tuomas.P

> No muun muassa näin lauantai-iltana, blockfestien paluukyydeissä jää näemmä useampi vuoro ajamatta tänne länteen.


Mikä siinä muuten on, että firmaan ei löydy kuskeja, esimerkiksi Kangasalla löytyi heti toinen toimija paikkaamaan tilannetta, jolla oli vapaita kuljettajia. Itseäni ainakin on ottanut päähän odottaa linja-autoa, jota ei tule, antaa hyvän kuvan ulospäin Tampereen Jolista.

----------


## Rebiaf

> Mikä siinä muuten on, että firmaan ei löydy kuskeja, esimerkiksi Kangasalla löytyi heti toinen toimija paikkaamaan tilannetta, jolla oli vapaita kuljettajia. Itseäni ainakin on ottanut päähän odottaa linja-autoa, jota ei tule, antaa hyvän kuvan ulospäin Tampereen Jolista.


Mäntylällä on tottakai oma reservinsä, josta ottaa. Ensiksikin nysse-liikenteen ajaminen ei työnä ole houkuttelevaa. Eikä monikaan taida pitää PirTiliä houkuttelevana työnantajana. Pohjolan Liikennettä on taas sellaisena pidetty ja sen aloittaminen tampereella sai aika monen kuljettajan vaihtamaan työpaikkaa. Kuulemma palkkasivat yli sata kuljettajaa, joista 40 oli entisiä Paunulaisia. Loput lähti sitten muilta firmoilta. Sitten taas liikennöitsijöiden ja oppilaitosten pitkäaikainen "yhteistyö" on ehkä ajanut alalle tulevia uusia kuljettajia johonkin muualle. Länsilinjat nappasi muutaman eikä nekään oikein riitä. Eli kokeneet ammattilaiset menevät mihin haluavat ja ne vähät uudet alalle tulijat pyrkivät saamaan vähiten huonon vaihtoehdon.
Asia erikseen onkin sitten PirTilin suunnittelupuolen osaaminen tai sen puute. Olen kuullut huhuja, että suunnittelijana on eräs, jonka tiedän. Ja vaikka ei olisi, niin jo lehdissä kerrotun perusteella vaikuttaa ei niin kovin tehokkaalta työvuorosuunnittelulta jos keskimäärin kahdeksan työtunnin päiviä ei saada kuljettajille järjestettyä 11,5h sidonnaisuusrajan takia. Noin suuri määrä liikennettä kyllä mahdollistaisi sen, että kuljettajalle saadaan 8 tuntia työtä ilman, että tarvitaan 3,5 tuntia taukoa.

----------


## nickr

Uskomatonta, tänään neljä perättäistä ilta-/yövuoroa Lentävänniemen suuntaan on peruttu. Annalankin suuntaan kaksi viimeistä vuoroa jää ajamatta.



Korvaako Nysse oikeasti jos asiakas joutuu taksikyydillä tulemaan esim. keskustasta Lentävänniemeen tai miksei vaikka Annalasta Lentävänniemeen? Nyssen sivuilla lukee ympäripyöreästi vain näin: "Tilanteessa, jossa korvaavaa vuoroa tai linjaa ei ole ollut kohtuullisessa ajassa käytettävissä, voidaan asiakkaalle antaa hyvitys tapauskohtaisen harkinnan jälkeen."

Ihmettelin myös aiemmin linkatussa Ylen uutisessa kohtaa jossa sanottiin että liikennöitsijälle *voi tulla* sanktiota perutuista vuoroista? Miten niin "voi tulla"? Eikö nyt pitäisi 100% varmuudella tulla sakkoa, vai annetaanko kaikki anteeksi kun ajetaan muutenkin niin halvalla?

----------


## Admiral Observer

> Uskomatonta, tänään neljä perättäistä ilta-/yövuoroa Lentävänniemen suuntaan on peruttu. Annalankin suuntaan kaksi viimeistä vuoroa jää ajamatta.
> 
> 
> 
> Korvaako Nysse oikeasti jos asiakas joutuu taksikyydillä tulemaan esim. keskustasta Lentävänniemeen tai miksei vaikka Annalasta Lentävänniemeen? Nyssen sivuilla lukee ympäripyöreästi vain näin: "Tilanteessa, jossa korvaavaa vuoroa tai linjaa ei ole ollut kohtuullisessa ajassa käytettävissä, voidaan asiakkaalle antaa hyvitys tapauskohtaisen harkinnan jälkeen."
> 
> Ihmettelin myös aiemmin linkatussa Ylen uutisessa kohtaa jossa sanottiin että liikennöitsijälle *voi tulla* sanktiota perutuista vuoroista? Miten niin "voi tulla"? Eikö nyt pitäisi 100% varmuudella tulla sakkoa, vai annetaanko kaikki anteeksi kun ajetaan muutenkin niin halvalla?


Aamulehden jutun perusteella Nysse olisi korvannut taksimatkoja illan viimeisten vuorojen osalta?
Sanktiota ei välttämättä tule, riippuu peruutuksen syystä. Esimerkiksi onnetomuuden takia peruttu vuoro tuskin tuottaa sanktiota. Korona lienee toinen syy. Tai esim. liikenneonnettomuuden aiheuttaman liikenne-esteen aiheuttama vuoron peruutus.

----------


## killerpop

> Uskomatonta, tänään neljä perättäistä ilta-/yövuoroa Lentävänniemen suuntaan on peruttu. Annalankin suuntaan kaksi viimeistä vuoroa jää ajamatta.


Tavallaan ei harmita, että tuli varmuuden vuoksi taas kuljettua 82:lla, se linja on yksi Tampereen toimivimmista eikä ottanut kolausta perjantain liikennekaaoksesta saatikka blockfesteistä. Mut tosiaan tää 9+19 tilanne etenkin illan viimeisten lähtöjen osalta ja varsinkin jos on tapahtumaa meneillään, niin ei hyvältä näytä.

----------


## Tuomas.P

Onko Paunun #93 ollut tänä syksynä liikenteessä?

----------


## vallum

TKL #139 ja #137 (ex Paunu #139 ja #137)/ 2

----------


## vallum

22.8

PTL #67 ja #75/ 26

----------


## killerpop

Ja jatketaan 22.8. listaa, TKL #94/8 ja #131/7

----------


## Ivecomies

> 19.8.
> En päässyt paikan päälle katsomaan, että mikä auto on, mutta Aamulehden live-lähetyksestä sattumalta näin, että kyseessä näytti olevan entinen Paunun #137, siis tuo: https://bussikirjasto.fi/tsb/kortti.php?haku=CGP-869
> Eipä siis jäänytkään #38 TKL:n viimeiseksi Scalaksi, vaikka se sen takia museoitavaksi luovutettiinkiin.


Tuskinpa toi auto pitkään TKL:n hallussa pyörii, kun ikää on jo 14v. Ilmeisesti vain väliaikaiskalustoa, uskoisin.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 23:05 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 23:04 ----------

Millainen on Tampereen Scalatilanne tällä hetkellä?

----------


## Lahti 402

23.8.

TKL #106/37

Oli ensimmäinen kerta kun näin koko linjakilven alueen käytettävän, tekstillä "OLKAHINEN". Aiemmin aina ollut pienellä fontilla alareunassa ja yläreuna tyhjänä.

TKL #131/7
TKL #137/2 (TKL:n tarrat autossa, Paunut revitty pois)
PL #242/10 (teli-Citea)

----------


## nickr

> Sanktiota ei välttämättä tule, riippuu peruutuksen syystä. Esimerkiksi onnetomuuden takia peruttu vuoro tuskin tuottaa sanktiota. Korona lienee toinen syy. Tai esim. liikenneonnettomuuden aiheuttaman liikenne-esteen aiheuttama vuoron peruutus.


Tarkoitinkin tässä nimenomaan tätä Pirtilin tapausta, kuljettajapulan vuoksi peruttuja vuoroja. Se nyt on selvää, ettei sanktiota tule sellaisen asian takia jolle liikennöitsijä ei voi mitään, mutta aiempien viestien perusteella olen ymmärtänyt, että Pirtil olisi voinut kyllä vaikuttaa siihen ettei tällaista kuljettajapulaa olisi, ainakaan tässä mittakaavassa.




> Onko Paunun #93 ollut tänä syksynä liikenteessä?


Ei ole näkynyt.




> Tuskinpa toi auto pitkään TKL:n hallussa pyörii, kun ikää on jo 14v. Ilmeisesti vain väliaikaiskalustoa, uskoisin.
> 
> ---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 23:05 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 23:04 ----------
> 
> Millainen on Tampereen Scalatilanne tällä hetkellä?


Saako kysyä, ovatko Scalat nyt sinun suosikkeja vai inhokkeja? Usein kun tekee Scala-aiheisen havainnon, vastaat siihen heti "menee varmaan kohta poistoon" -tyyppisen vastauksen, mutta kuitenkin kyselet jatkuvasti yritysten "Scala-tilanteesta"?

----------


## Ivecomies

> Saako kysyä, ovatko Scalat nyt sinun suosikkeja vai inhokkeja? Usein kun tekee Scala-aiheisen havainnon, vastaat siihen heti "menee varmaan kohta poistoon" -tyyppisen vastauksen, mutta kuitenkin kyselet jatkuvasti yritysten "Scala-tilanteesta"?


No ei nyt ihan suosikkeja, mutta ehkä nyt lähempänä sitä kuin inhokkeja. Se minkä takia ajattelen niin paljon Tampereen Scalatilannetta, johtuu oikeastaan siitä, että kuten me kaikki tiedämme, niin Tamperehan on tänä päivänä hyvin Volvovaltainen kaupunki, ja nykyään niin Scalat kuin muutkin Scaniat ovat mansessa selkeää vähemmistökalustoa, ja lisäksi Scalahan on suomalainen klassikkomalli (samanlailla kuin Carrus City L oli aikoinaan), niin kiinnostaa vain tietää paljonko niitä on vielä jäljellä nykyään hyvin Volvovaltaisessa suomalaisessa kaupungissa. Tolla "menee varmaan kohta poistoon"-ilamuksella olen lähinnä "pelännyt" ettei auto ole enää kauan liikenteessä. Scalathan ovat jo myös melko vanhoja autoja kuten tiedämme.  :Wink:

----------


## Tuomas.P

Paunulla ainakin KUB malleja #136 ja #138 kaksiakselisina, #164, #165, #171 ja #172 teliautot.
TKL hankki Paunulta muutaman kaksiakselisen KUB Scalan, #137 ja #139.
Pirtilillä #57 ja #58, jompikumpi seisoi muistaakseni jossain korjaamon tms pihassa.
Valkeakosken liikenne #21 ja Nyssen ainoa LUB Scala #28 (ajettu ainakin linjaa 47 Orivedelle).

----------


## Ivecomies

> Paunulla ainakin KUB malleja #136 ja #138 kaksiakselisina, #164, #165, #171 ja #172 teliautot.
> TKL hankki Paunulta muutaman kaksiakselisen KUB Scalan, #137 ja #139.
> Pirtilillä #57 ja #58, jompikumpi seisoi muistaakseni jossain korjaamon tms pihassa.
> Valkeakosken liikenne #21 ja Nyssen ainoa LUB Scala #28 (ajettu ainakin linjaa 47 Orivedelle).


Mitä varten TKL osti noi pari Paunun entistä lahtelaista joilla on ikää jo 14v?

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 22:38 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 22:36 ----------

Ihan hyvä vain että Paunulla on edelleen 6 Scalaa ajossa, että Paunun Volvomiehet ja naiset saa välillä hieman vaihtelua työkaluissaan, kun ajavat muutenkin niin paljon Volvoilla. Uskoisin että Paunun kuljettajat ajaa nykyään reilusti yli 90% työvuoroistaan Volvoilla.  :Very Happy:

----------


## tkp

> Paunulla ainakin KUB malleja #136 ja #138 kaksiakselisina, #164, #165, #171 ja #172 teliautot.
> TKL hankki Paunulta muutaman kaksiakselisen KUB Scalan, #137 ja #139.
> Pirtilillä #57 ja #58, jompikumpi seisoi muistaakseni jossain korjaamon tms pihassa.
> Valkeakosken liikenne #21 ja Nyssen ainoa LUB Scala #28 (ajettu ainakin linjaa 47 Orivedelle).


165 on ainoa Scala ajossa Paunulla. 136 on myyty ja 138 meni ilmeisesti roskiin, olisi ollut liian kallis korjata.

----------


## Tuomas.P

Ahaa, en ole piiitkään aikaan nähnyt noita kaksiakselisia ajossa Paunulla. #165 taisi olla ainakin linjalla 41 aikaisemmin, kun se vielä oli osittain Paunun hoteissa.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 08:46 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 08:42 ----------




> Mitä varten TKL osti noi pari Paunun entistä lahtelaista joilla on ikää jo 14v?
> 
> ---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 22:38 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 22:36 ----------
> 
> Ihan hyvä vain että Paunulla on edelleen 6 Scalaa ajossa, että Paunun Volvomiehet ja naiset saa välillä hieman vaihtelua työkaluissaan, kun ajavat muutenkin niin paljon Volvoilla. Uskoisin että Paunun kuljettajat ajaa nykyään reilusti yli 90% työvuoroistaan Volvoilla.


Ehkä väliaikaisesti ajoon tai säälistä😀

Paunulaisille on varmasti 8700le -sarjan Volvo tullut tutuksi. Nekalassa oli vielä jonkun verran Scaloja mutta tosiaan en tiedä onko osa niistäkin myyty tms lähdössä poistoon. Pikavuoro puolella on vielä ehkä 4-5 Scania Omniexpress 360 teliautoa.

----------


## nickr

> Mitä varten TKL osti noi pari Paunun entistä lahtelaista joilla on ikää jo 14v?


Se onkin hyvä kysymys, etenkin kun poistetun #38:n piti olla TKL:n viimeinen Scala. No toivottavasti Kaupunkiliikennehistoriallinen seura ry muistaa nyt kutsua sitä autoa TKL:n kolmanneksi viimeiseksi Scalaksi. :Very Happy: 

Eilen oli Paunu #165 linjalla 6.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 11:27 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 11:11 ----------

24.8.

LL #6 / 80
PTL #3 / 9
PTL #56 / 9

----------


## Ivecomies

> 165 on ainoa Scala ajossa Paunulla. 136 on myyty ja 138 meni ilmeisesti roskiin, olisi ollut liian kallis korjata.


Okei. Noh, onhan 1 aina parempi kuin ei mitään. Koska ne muut poistuivat?

----------


## Tuomas.P

Mitäs linjoja on menossa seuraavaksi kilpailutukseen?

----------


## killerpop

> Ja tämä TKL-60 oli tänäänkin ajossa,  ajeli about 16:40 Pyynikintorin ohi   kohti itää myös 000 kilvissään. Ens viikolla pitäs tehdä uudet havainnot


Ilmeisesti vaki-iltapäivän kiertona 
15:20 ja 16:25 vuorot Ratinasta Reuharinniemeen linjaa 12. Jälkimmäinen vuoro kulkee kunhan on palattu siirtoajona Reuharinniemestä. Oli myäs tänään 24.8. ajossa.

----------


## vaajy

> Se onkin hyvä kysymys, etenkin kun poistetun #38:n piti olla TKL:n viimeinen Scala. No toivottavasti Kaupunkiliikennehistoriallinen seura ry muistaa nyt kutsua sitä autoa TKL:n kolmanneksi viimeiseksi Scalaksi.
> 
> Eilen oli Paunu #165 linjalla 6.
> 
> ---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 11:27 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 11:11 ----------
> 
> 24.8.
> 
> LL #6 / 80
> ...


Oli kalustorikko, vaihdettiin Scalaan Hervannan päätepysäkillä, linja lähti siten 6 minuuttia myöhässä 16.36. Rikki mennyt auto oli #11x.

Eilen oli linjalla 12 Pirtilin auto #41, siinä ei toiminut lainkaan mikään Stop-nappi, kaikki sanoi kuskille missä pois jäävät.

Sellaista kalustoa.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 08:08 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 08:01 ----------




> Mitäs linjoja on menossa seuraavaksi kilpailutukseen?


Olen kuullut paunulaiselta eläkkeelle jäävältä kuljettajalta, että ainakin linja 42 olisi nyt kilpailutuksessa.

Todennäköisesti eivät voita sitä ja sen linjan ajo vaatii digikortin, jota hänellä ei esim. edes ole. Aika usein sitä ajavat Paunun ExpressBus-kuskit, joilla se digikortti löytyy aina.

----------


## killerpop

25.8.

PirTil #57/9

----------


## Tuomas.P

> Oli kalustorikko, vaihdettiin Scalaan Hervannan päätepysäkillä, linja lähti siten 6 minuuttia myöhässä 16.36. Rikki mennyt auto oli #11x.
> 
> Eilen oli linjalla 12 Pirtilin auto #41, siinä ei toiminut lainkaan mikään Stop-nappi, kaikki sanoi kuskille missä pois jäävät.
> 
> Sellaista kalustoa.
> 
> ---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 08:08 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 08:01 ----------
> 
> 
> ...


Juu juu, yhdellä autolla 42 taidetaan ajaa. Toivottavasti Vekka voittaisi, olisi mielenkiintoista nähdä mitä kalustoa hankkisia. Pirtiliä ei tänne kaipaa yhtään enempää.

----------


## klt-tammerfors

PirTil #52 linjalla 13 suuntaan Tesoma

Tainnut kuljettajalla mennä suunnat sekaisin, ajoi valtaväylällä Turtolan ratikkapysäkin ohi ensin keskustan suuntaan, ja kohta takaisin päin. Matkustajia kyydissä.

Missä lie kääntänyt?

----------


## vaajy

> Juu juu, yhdellä autolla 42 taidetaan ajaa. Toivottavasti Vekka voittaisi, olisi mielenkiintoista nähdä mitä kalustoa hankkisia. Pirtiliä ei tänne kaipaa yhtään enempää.


Eilen bongasin Vekka Groupin auton #330, entinen Paunu #145, FLM-445.

Ei linjalla, ennen keskiyötä huoltoasemalla Pirkkalassa. Kai ne autoja sieltä on ainakin hankkineet.

Ja jos jotakin voittavat esim. linjalla 42, voisivat varmaan ostaa auton #65. Jolla pelkästään linjaa 42 ajetaan.

----------


## nickr

Näemmä myös Vekalla vaikeuksia saada vuoroja ajettua. Tänään Valkeakosken sisäinen liikenne linjoilla 64 ja 65 loppui kokonaan klo 16, kaikki loppupäivän vuorot linjoilla peruttu, myös linjalla 60 peruutuksia. Tätä on jatkunut jo useampi viikko, jostain syystä missään ei ole taidettu tästä uutisoida.




> Eilen bongasin Vekka Groupin auton #330, entinen Paunu #145, FLM-445.
> 
> Ei linjalla, ennen keskiyötä huoltoasemalla Pirkkalassa. Kai ne autoja sieltä on ainakin hankkineet.
> 
> Ja jos jotakin voittavat esim. linjalla 42, voisivat varmaan ostaa auton #65. Jolla pelkästään linjaa 42 ajetaan.


42:lla nyt pyörineet autot ei varmaan kelpaa enää kilpailutuksessa, kun näistä uusimmatkin on ensi vuonna jo 12 v, ovat takaovettomia ja käsittääkseni Euro vitosia.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 13:22 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 13:19 ----------

26.8.

TKL #60 / 6

----------


## Tuomas.P

> Näemmä myös Vekalla vaikeuksia saada vuoroja ajettua. Tänään Valkeakosken sisäinen liikenne linjoilla 64 ja 65 loppui kokonaan klo 16, kaikki loppupäivän vuorot linjoilla peruttu, myös linjalla 60 peruutuksia. Tätä on jatkunut jo useampi viikko, jostain syystä missään ei ole taidettu tästä uutisoida.
> 
> 
> 
> 42:lla nyt pyörineet autot ei varmaan kelpaa enää kilpailutuksessa, kun näistä uusimmatkin on ensi vuonna jo 12 v, ovat takaovettomia ja käsittääkseni Euro vitosia.
> 
> ---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 13:22 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 13:19 ----------
> 
> 26.8.
> ...


Erikoista touhua.

Tuo #65 on muistaakseni Volvo 8700le B7RLE, mallia 2011. Takaovea ei siitä masiinasta löydy, Paunulla aika monta takaovetonta autoa, mihin lie nekin päätyvät.

----------


## vallum

26.8

PirTil #57/26 (Scala)

----------


## Scalamies

Eilen 27.8

TKL #34 / 103

----------


## Scalamies

29.8 havainnot

TKL #2 / 8
TKL #1 / 7
PTL #2 / 13
PTL #84 / 40A
PTL #39 / 84A
PTL #72 / 46

----------


## nickr

29.8.

PL #239 / 10

Nyt jo toista viikkoa putkeen tainnut olla joka päivä VDL-teli kympillä. Edelleen varsin erikoista, että sähkö-Yutongeja halutaan käyttää Teiskossa, etenkin kun VDL-teli ei varmaan kovin sutjakasti liiku Tahmelan kaduilla. Kesäkaudella hyvin usein tuulilasikuormissa olleissa kesäteatterivuoroissa ei ollut varmaan kertaakaan teliautoa, joten siksikin ihmettelen miksi niitä nyt on alettu linjalle laittaa. Sen sijaan kaksiakselisia autoja #631 ja #632 on näkynyt suht. harvoin liikenteessä.





> PTL #39 / 84A


En tiedä, missä vaiheessa auto muuttuu virallisesti vakiosijoitukseksi, mutta tuo kyseinen auto on ollut samalla 84A:n vuorolla nyt 2-3 viikkoa. Ajaa päivän aikana toki myös 85:ta.

----------


## vaajy

29.8.22

PTL #14 / 12

Autossa on tällä kertaa parilta penkkiriviltä kaiteet pois, penkkirivillä ilmeisesti jotain nauhoja ollut istumisen esteenä. Asiakkaat silti istuu noissa. Penkki heiluu ilman asiakastakin kunnolla, asiakkaan kanssa juuri ja juuri tasoissa.

Vähän tukevampi kun istuisi, tai kaksi tukevaa, niin kohta ei ole penkkiä ollenkaan.

Penkki saa tukea ainoastaan sivusta, ei ylhäältä. Ihmeen romuautoilla ajetaan, miten se on edes mahdollista.

Että kaide ylhäältä penkkiin on poissa? Eräässä toisessa autossa pitkän valonauhan kupu poissa koko pituudeltaan, näkyy vaan ledinauhoja...

Laitoin palautetta asiasta Nysselle noista PTL-autoista (siisteys ja kunto kuvilla), eivät vielä vastanneet mitään. On todellakin ikävä noita Paunun siistejä autoja Pirkkalan linjoilla.

Mutta kun ei ole mitään vaihtoehtoja nykyään, niin pakko on noilla matkustaa.

----------


## 034

> Mitäs linjoja on menossa seuraavaksi kilpailutukseen?


https://tampere.cloudnc.fi/fi-FI/Toi...2022__(268523)

Käynnistetään avoin tarjouskilpailu bruttokustannusperiaatteella liikennepalvelun hankkimiseksi 7.8.2023 alkaen kolmeksi (3) vuodeksi linjoille 42 Kuhmoinen - Kangasala - Tampere, 48 Pohja - Kuhmalahti - Kivisalmi/Pakkala - Sahalahti - Kangasala ja 49 Orivesi - Eräjärvi - Kangasala, Pohja, yhteensä viisi (5) autoa. Hankintaan sisällytetään optio sopimuksen jatkamisesta enintään kahdella (2) vuodella.

----------


## Tuomas.P

> https://tampere.cloudnc.fi/fi-FI/Toi...2022__(268523)
> 
> Käynnistetään avoin tarjouskilpailu bruttokustannusperiaatteella liikennepalvelun hankkimiseksi 7.8.2023 alkaen kolmeksi (3) vuodeksi linjoille 42 Kuhmoinen - Kangasala - Tampere, 48 Pohja - Kuhmalahti - Kivisalmi/Pakkala - Sahalahti - Kangasala ja 49 Orivesi - Eräjärvi - Kangasala, Pohja, yhteensä viisi (5) autoa. Hankintaan sisällytetään optio sopimuksen jatkamisesta enintään kahdella (2) vuodella.


Milloin ratkeaa kuka voitti?

----------


## Lahti 402

29.8 

TKL #1/7
TKL #98/7

----------


## killerpop

> 29.8 
> 
> TKL #1/7
> TKL #98/7


Jotenkin ny tuntuu olevan teliautoja vähän väärillä linjoilla. 38:lta voisi siirtää heti muutaman yksilön, ettei 7 ja/tai 8 tarvi ajella lyhyillä autoilla. Samaisena päivänä iltapäivällä mm linjalla 12 ajeli autot #60 ja #127.

----------


## Scalamies

> Jotenkin ny tuntuu olevan teliautoja vähän väärillä linjoilla. 38:lta voisi siirtää heti muutaman yksilön, ettei 7 ja/tai 8 tarvi ajella lyhyillä autoilla. Samaisena päivänä iltapäivällä mm linjalla 12 ajeli autot #60 ja #127.


Ja #126. Ajanut kanssa jo useamman viikon tuota linjaa 12.

----------


## tkp

Pirkanmaan tilausliikenteen ongelmien takana huonoa johtamista ja jörjestelmämuutos

https://yle.fi/uutiset/3-12600504

Tässä kohtaa joutu naurahtaan 

"Tampereen seudun joukkoliikenne vaatii, että linja-autoyhtiön pitää noudattaa työehtosopimuksia silloin, kun se hoitaa Nysse-linjoja. Joukkoliikennejohtaja Mika Periviita sanoo, että hän ei ole tiennyt, että Pirkanmaan tilausliikenne ei ole noudattanut työehtosopimusta."

----------


## vallum

31.8.

PirTil #49/9

----------


## nickr

> 31.8.
> 
> PirTil #49/9


Tämä oli kyllä aikamoinen sijoitus. Oli tiivis tunnelma autossa.

Lisäksi 31.8:

TKL #23 / 41
TKL #60 / 86 (kilvissä 86 V:TAUSTA - LIEL. - SIIVIKKALA)

----------


## Eppu

1.9.
Tutkan mukaan linjalla 29 palvelee Länsilinjat #6, eli kolmas paluumuuttaja Joensuusta. (Toki myös #54 on tänne sieltä siirretty, mutta on ensi kertaa nysse-liikenteessä.)

----------


## Tuomas.P

Paljonko enää Länsilinjoilla on neliakselisia 8700le -sarjalaisia Volvoja ajossa Tampereella?

----------


## killerpop

> Paljonko enää Länsilinjoilla on neliakselisia 8700le -sarjalaisia Volvoja ajossa Tampereella?


Ei ainuttakaan, tuollaista neliakselista versiota kun ei keretty julkaista koskaan.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Ei ainuttakaan, tuollaista neliakselista versiota kun ei keretty julkaista koskaan.


Joistakin Volvon malleista kerettiin, kuten tästä.  :Very Happy:

----------


## nickr

> Paljonko enää Länsilinjoilla on neliakselisia 8700le -sarjalaisia Volvoja ajossa Tampereella?


Neliakselisista en tiedä, mutta 8700LE-telejä on Tampereella ajossa seuraavat:
3, 13, 23, 31, 33, 43

Ja kaksiakselisista:
6, 15, 16, 54, 56, 71, 72

----------


## Tuomas.P

😂😂 joo.. sitä kun väsyneenä kirjoitaa niin lopputulos on tässä, pahoittelen tapahtunutta, tarkoitin kaksiakselisia.

----------


## nickr

2.9.

Paunu #80 / 42

Lisäksi avoimen datan mukaan LL #134 olisi ollut linjalla 30/31, mutta todellisuudessa kyseessä olikin jokin näistä uusista 8900-teleistä (#167-#186). Yleensä pystyy luottamaan avoimen datan tietoon, mutta täysin virheetöntä se ei näemmä ole. Olisiko nyt siis ainakin #134 Länsilinjoilta poistettu, jos sen kortinlukijalaite on vaihdettu toiseen autoon?

----------


## Scalamies

4.9 

PTL #82 / 55

----------


## killerpop

5.9.

TKL #23/7

----------


## Tuomas.P

O. Mäntylä #2 / 46

Liikennöinnin piti kyllä jo käsittääkseni loppua Mäntylän osalta mutta edelleen siellä on porukat "tehtaalla".

----------


## Eppu

> O. Mäntylä #2 / 46
> 
> Liikennöinnin piti kyllä jo käsittääkseni loppua Mäntylän osalta mutta edelleen siellä on porukat "tehtaalla".


Lienee relevanttia pohtia, olisiko fiksua laittaa koko linja alihankintaan. Ainakin Mäntylä hoiti tuon homman kaiketi kunnialla eikä tuolla 46:lla paljoa muuta kuin koululaisia kulje. Sama homma koskee myös linjaa 44.

----------


## Tuomas.P

> Lienee relevanttia pohtia, olisiko fiksua laittaa koko linja alihankintaan. Ainakin Mäntylä hoiti tuon homman kaiketi kunnialla eikä tuolla 46:lla paljoa muuta kuin koululaisia kulje. Sama homma koskee myös linjaa 44.


Olen miettinyt ihan samaa, olisi fiksu temppu. Olen myös miettinyt josko kaupunki hankkisi kokonaan liikennöinnin Mäntylältä, nuo reitit kun tosiaan ovat pääasiassa pelkkiä koululaisajoja, tämä tosin lienee vain toivomus :Biggrin: . Mäntylä on myös paikallinen joten tuetaan paikallista samalla. Ainakin hoitaisi asiansa ja tuskin tulisi pahemmin kuljettaja pulaa tms näin pitkäksi aikaa.

----------


## vaajy

6.9.22 klo 20.48 lähtö Partolasta suuntaan Vaitti.

#57, Pirkanmaan Tilausliikenne oy, Scala

https://bussikirjasto.fi/tsb/kuva.php?photo=9594

----------


## killerpop

6.9. 
Pirtil #56/19

Tuo vaajyn mainitsema #57 vietti taukoa Pyynikintorilla noin klo 18:45. Joskin siellä vietti aikaansa melkein kymmenen muutakin autoa, koska Aamulehden viestikarnevaalit. Tämä vaan ei liittyny niihin.


Ja mainittakoon että TKL #60 oli edelleen linjalla ja ei linjalla eli tuli 000 kilvin vastaan Lielahdenkadulla iltasella, eli käyty taas ajamassa 12:n iltapäiväextrat.

----------


## nickr

15.9.

LL #146 / 78 (Hämeenlinnasta tuotu Volvo 8700LE, taisi olla ensimmäinen päivä Nysse-liikenteessä)

Seuraava havainto ei liity suoraan Nysse-liikenteeseen mutta menkööt:

Messukeskuksessa on ollut tällä viikolla viidet eri messut samanaikaisesti, ilmaisia messukuljetuksia rautatieasemalle on liikennöinyt Paunu. Tänään ajossa oli autot #129 ja #171. Noista jälkimmäistä ei tulla enää Nysse-liikenteessä näkemään, sillä autosta oli kaikki rahastuslaitteet otettu pois eikä kilpikään ollut enää käytössä. Viimeiset ajot saattaa tulla parin viikon päästä Alihankintamessuilla, jos Paunu niitä ajoja vielä hoitaa.

En muuten tiedä kenen neropatin idea oli laittaa messujen lisävuorot kulkemaan harvimmillaan vain tunnin välein, mutta ihmismäärä linjalla 12 ja noissa messuvuoroissa oli semmoinen, että olisi helposti voinut ajaa lisävuoroja puolet tiheämmällä vuorovälillä.

----------


## Tuomas.P

> 15.9.
> 
> LL #146 / 78 (Hämeenlinnasta tuotu Volvo 8700LE, taisi olla ensimmäinen päivä Nysse-liikenteessä)
> 
> Seuraava havainto ei liity suoraan Nysse-liikenteeseen mutta menkööt:
> 
> Messukeskuksessa on ollut tällä viikolla viidet eri messut samanaikaisesti, ilmaisia messukuljetuksia rautatieasemalle on liikennöinyt Paunu. Tänään ajossa oli autot #129 ja #171. Noista jälkimmäistä ei tulla enää Nysse-liikenteessä näkemään, sillä autosta oli kaikki rahastuslaitteet otettu pois eikä kilpikään ollut enää käytössä. Viimeiset ajot saattaa tulla parin viikon päästä Alihankintamessuilla, jos Paunu niitä ajoja vielä hoitaa.
> 
> En muuten tiedä kenen neropatin idea oli laittaa messujen lisävuorot kulkemaan harvimmillaan vain tunnin välein, mutta ihmismäärä linjalla 12 ja noissa messuvuoroissa oli semmoinen, että olisi helposti voinut ajaa lisävuoroja puolet tiheämmällä vuorovälillä.


Miten muuten menee esimerkiksi linjalla 29, onko vaatimuksena teliautot ja mitkä päästöluokat, näkynyt Länskä kierrättävän autojaan, ainakin uudempia kaksiakselisia on näkynyt.

----------


## kalle.

> 15.9.
> 
> LL #146 / 78 (Hämeenlinnasta tuotu Volvo 8700LE, taisi olla ensimmäinen päivä Nysse-liikenteessä)


Joensuusta tuo on tullut

----------


## Scalamies

19.9 

LL #146 / 29
PTL #49 / 12

----------


## Tuomas.P

Vekka Group #244 Kangasalla tien vieressä parkissa.

----------


## Lahti 402

20.9.

TKL #18/17

----------


## Scalamies

20.9

Paunu #64 / 27 (aamulla)

----------


## Eppu

23.9.
Länsilinjat #145 ja #146 linjalla 29 ruuhkavuoroissa. Tuossa #146:ssa pisti silmään etulinjakilpi. Se ei ihan tavanomaista mallia ole, näytti enemmänkin joltain sivulinjakilveltä.

----------


## killerpop

> 23.9.
> Länsilinjat #145 ja #146 linjalla 29 ruuhkavuoroissa. Tuossa #146:ssa pisti silmään etulinjakilpi. Se ei ihan tavanomaista mallia ole, näytti enemmänkin joltain sivulinjakilveltä.


Sama parivaljakko oli myös 21.9. jolloin kummatkin osui kuviin. #146:ssa lieni alkujaan Vanscon linjakilpi, liekö nykyinenkin saman tehtaan mutta kaukoliikenneautoihin tarkoitettu matalampi malli? Tilaa siinä kyllä olisi leveyssuunnassa, mutta kun korkeus asettaa rajoitteet, niin näemmä sisältö sitten keskitetty.
 
#145 ja #146

----------


## Tuomas.P

Täh, en ollut uskoa silmiäni, onkohan Paunulla kaikki kunnossa, #110 / 42 :Laughing:

----------


## vaajy

> Täh, en ollut uskoa silmiäni, onkohan Paunulla kaikki kunnossa, #110 / 42


Kyseinen auto oli ainakin perjantaina kutosella, ajettiin Katriksen kanssa päättävän lähdön Hervantaan  :Smile:

----------


## Tuomas.P

Pirtil #13 / 46

Ihmeen uutta kalustoa tuolle "termiittilinjalle", muistan, kun Paunu ajoi kyseistä kouluvuoroa vanhoilla L94UB Lahti Scaloilla, autoissa oli usein jotain vikaa (kerran rengas oli liian huonosti kiinni yms) tai nuoriso oli antanut niille kyytiä. Nyt sentään linjalle on saatu teliautot, aiemmin etenkin kolmen aikaan monesti näki auton lähtevän seisomakuormassa ja joskus kyltein "Täynnä".

----------


## vaajy

> Pirtil #13 / 46
> 
> Ihmeen uutta kalustoa tuolle "termiittilinjalle", muistan, kun Paunu ajoi kyseistä kouluvuoroa vanhoilla L94UB Lahti Scaloilla, autoissa oli usein jotain vikaa (kerran rengas oli liian huonosti kiinni yms) tai nuoriso oli antanut niille kyytiä. Nyt sentään linjalle on saatu teliautot, aiemmin etenkin kolmen aikaan monesti näki auton lähtevän seisomakuormassa ja joskus kyltein "Täynnä".


#65 Paunu tänään Kuhmoisiin, linjalla 42.

#805 Pohjolan Liikenne kuski kuulutti kaiuttimiin "Takaovi ei toimi", vaikka auto on suhteellisen uusi.

----------


## nickr

No ei ihan pitäneetkään kuulemani huhut paikkansa Alihankintamessujen ajojen suhteen. Ajossa oli Paunulta lopulta kuusi autoa ja ainakin iltapäiväruuhkan aikaan vuoroja ajettiin ruhtinaallisesti 7 minuutin välein. Kalusto oli varsin sekalaista, ajossa oli #64, #75, #127, #128, #129 ja #171. Jostain syystä bussien kilvissä ei enää lukenutkaan edellisvuosien tapaan "Alihankintamessut", vaan pelkästään "Tilausajo Messukeskus" tai "Tilausajo Rautatieasema". 

Teli-Scaloista #164 ja #172 seisoivat Nekalassa, ja niiden etulaseissa oli kyllä valmiina Alihankintamessujen kyltit, mutta ajoon eivät ainakaan vielä tänään päässeet. Hotellikuljetuksiakin oli jonkun verran, niiden kalustoa en jäänyt katsomaan, mutta ainakin Paunu #105 taisi olla yhtenä autona. Ideaparkiin ajoi tuttuun tapaan O. Mäntylä autoilla #1 ja #7.

----------


## Tuomas.P

> No ei ihan pitäneetkään kuulemani huhut paikkansa Alihankintamessujen ajojen suhteen. Ajossa oli Paunulta lopulta kuusi autoa ja ainakin iltapäiväruuhkan aikaan vuoroja ajettiin ruhtinaallisesti 7 minuutin välein. Kalusto oli varsin sekalaista, ajossa oli #64, #75, #127, #128, #129 ja #171. Jostain syystä bussien kilvissä ei enää lukenutkaan edellisvuosien tapaan "Alihankintamessut", vaan pelkästään "Tilausajo Messukeskus" tai "Tilausajo Rautatieasema". 
> 
> Teli-Scaloista #164 ja #172 seisoivat Nekalassa, ja niiden etulaseissa oli kyllä valmiina Alihankintamessujen kyltit, mutta ajoon eivät ainakaan vielä tänään päässeet. Hotellikuljetuksiakin oli jonkun verran, niiden kalustoa en jäänyt katsomaan, mutta ainakin Paunu #105 taisi olla yhtenä autona. Ideaparkiin ajoi tuttuun tapaan O. Mäntylä autoilla #1 ja #7.


Mitä kaikkia liikennöitsijöitä tuolla ajoi?

----------


## nickr

TKL #58 linjalla 2, autosta oli poistettu penkeistä TKL-kuosi ja tilalle vaihdettu uusi Nysse-kuosi. Kuva on vähän huono mutta parempaa en täpötäydessä autossa saanut.

----------


## Lahti 402

30.9.

PL #632/5 (pätkä VDL)

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 21:00 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 16:40 ----------

Lisäksi:

TKL #11/17

----------


## Scalamies

2.10 

PTL #53 / 52A

----------


## Lahti 402

4.10.

TKL #23/2

----------


## nickr

4.10.

TKL #85 / 90

Piti ihan paikan päällä käydä katsomassa, että pitikö avoimen datan tieto paikkaansa, mutta kyllä piti. Kuljettaja oli PL:n mutta auto TKL:n. Mistähän mahtaa johtua tarve vuokrakalustolle, eikö sieltä etelästä saada tarpeeksi omia vara-autoja? Yksikään VDL-teli ei kuitenkaan ollut tänään ajossa, ja niitä on kuitenkin neljä. Sangen omituista.  :Confused:

----------


## vaajy

> 4.10.
> 
> TKL #85 / 90
> 
> Piti ihan paikan päällä käydä katsomassa, että pitikö avoimen datan tieto paikkaansa, mutta kyllä piti. Kuljettaja oli PL:n mutta auto TKL:n. Mistähän mahtaa johtua tarve vuokrakalustolle, eikö sieltä etelästä saada tarpeeksi omia vara-autoja? Yksikään VDL-teli ei kuitenkaan ollut tänään ajossa, ja niitä on kuitenkin neljä. Sangen omituista.


Joko aletaan jo sähköä säännöstelemään. Katsotaan sitten talvella tilannetta uudelleen moniko ratikka tai sähköbussi on sitten ajossa...

----------


## Lahti 402

Linjalle 9 ex-Paunulaiseen autoon ilmestynyt uudet linjakilpitekstit, Kaukakärveä enemmän korostaen.

En ehtinyt vielä tarkistaa muita linjan autoja.

----------


## Tuomas.P

TKL #23 / 58 (luulin menneen poistoon)
Paunu #151 / 6, hauskaa, että keulassa lukee edelleen Paunu.

----------


## killerpop

> TKL #23 / 58 (luulin menneen poistoon)


Piti mennä toukokuun lopussa, mutta tosiaan muutama havainto syksyltä, mm linjoilta 2, 28, 82. Lienee korjaamolla autoja jonoksi asti, joka varmaan selittää myös TKL #60 esiintymisen syysliikenteessä.

----------


## nickr

> Linjalle 9 ex-Paunulaiseen autoon ilmestynyt uudet linjakilpitekstit, Kaukakärveä enemmän korostaen.
> 
> En ehtinyt vielä tarkistaa muita linjan autoja.


Noin ne oli jo talvikauden alkaessa elokuussa, olen tässä odotellut että koska alkaisi näkyä myös muissa linjan autoissa, mutta ei vieläkään. Linjan 19 kilvessä sen sijaan Kaipasen tilalla on nykyään mainittu Annala.




> TKL #23 / 58 (luulin menneen poistoon)


Niin minäkin luulin vielä elokuussa, sen jälkeen kyseinen auto on ollut varmaan viikoittain linjalla, ja onhan siitä ollut tässäkin ketjussa havainto jo neljästi (nyt viidesti).

----------


## Tuomas.P

> Noin ne oli jo talvikauden alkaessa elokuussa, olen tässä odotellut että koska alkaisi näkyä myös muissa linjan autoissa, mutta ei vieläkään. Linjan 19 kilvessä sen sijaan Kaipasen tilalla on nykyään mainittu Annala.
> 
> 
> 
> Niin minäkin luulin vielä elokuussa, sen jälkeen kyseinen auto on ollut varmaan viikoittain linjalla, ja onhan siitä ollut tässäkin ketjussa havainto jo neljästi (nyt viidesti).


Niin on ollut mutta luulin kanssa, että poistoon mennyt enkä ole sitä pahemmin nähnyt, lienee ainoa 8500le Volvo TKL:llä?

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 18:09 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 16:06 ----------

Joko on muuten linjojen 42, 48 & 49 voittaja selvinnyt?

----------


## nickr

6.10.

Vekka #307 / 103

----------


## Tuomas.P

TKL #85 / 5, liekö vuokralla?

----------


## tkp

PL #631/5 kirjoitushetkellä näkyy seisovan Ruskontiellä 20 minuuttia aikataulusta myöhässä

----------


## nickr

> PL #631/5 kirjoitushetkellä näkyy seisovan Ruskontiellä 20 minuuttia aikataulusta myöhässä


Auto oli ilmeisesti hajonnut, sillä Keskustorin lähtö jäi ajamatta ja Länsi-Hervantaan tuli korvaavaksi autoksi #859 (2-akselinen Yutong). Ilmeisesti siis Pohjolan Liikenteellä ei ollut yhtäkään (toimivaa) ylimääräistä teliä edes lauantailiikenteessä mikä on kyllä todella kummallista.

8.10. muita havaintoja:

LL #145 / 15
LL #3 / 32 (teliauto 32:lla mutta 2-akselinen 15:llä, käy järkeen  :Laughing: )

PTL #57 / 12 (Scala lauantailiikenteessä)

Lisäksi huomasin jo perjantai-iltana, että Pirkkalan pysäkki on tuhoutunut. Uusia laseja ei oltu edes ehditty laittaa edellisen kolhun jäljiltä ennen kuin tuli vähän isompi kolhu. Katsotaan siirrettäisiinkö pysäkki nyt kauemmas tien reunasta, niin kuin toisella puolella. Jos ei, niin pitää varmaan pistää pystyyn veikkaus, että montako kertaa vielä saa osua ennen kuin näin tehdään.

----------


## vaajy

> Lisäksi huomasin jo perjantai-iltana, että Pirkkalan pysäkki on tuhoutunut. Uusia laseja ei oltu edes ehditty laittaa edellisen kolhun jäljiltä ennen kuin tuli vähän isompi kolhu. Katsotaan siirrettäisiinkö pysäkki nyt kauemmas tien reunasta, niin kuin toisella puolella. Jos ei, niin pitää varmaan pistää pystyyn veikkaus, että montako kertaa vielä saa osua ennen kuin näin tehdään.


Pysäkki on nyt poistettu, uusi rakennetaan mahdollisimman pian suunnilleen läheisen pyöräkatoksen viereen.

Mikä on Pirkanmaan Tilausliikenne Oy:n autoissa, #3 ainakin, takakilvessä oleva kani? Ei näy linjanumeroa 12 vaan joku kanin kuva.

Onko nää jotain huumorimiehiä? Auttaisi paljon linjan tunnistusta jos olisi numero eikä kani (vaikka söpö onkin).

----------


## Karosa

> Onko nää jotain huumorimiehiä? Auttaisi paljon linjan tunnistusta jos olisi numero eikä kani (vaikka söpö onkin).


Taitaa olla myöhäistä joka tapauksessa ehtiä bussiin, jos ehdit nähdä bussin perästä numeron ainoastaan..  :Very Happy:

----------


## Lahti 402

19.10.

TKL #82/5

----------


## Lahti 402

Lisäksi

TKL #82/90x

----------


## vaajy

21.10.

PIRKANMAAN TILAUSLIIKENNE OY, #69 / 12  :Very Happy:

----------


## Lahti 402

21.10.

TKL #101/17 (klo n. 22:00 havaintohetkellä)

----------


## Lahti 402

22.10. lauantaina

LL #102/16

----------


## vallum

22.10.

TKL #50/2 tämäkin saanut penkkeihinsä nysse-kuosillisen kankaan

----------


## nickr

> 22.10. lauantaina
> 
> LL #102/16


Lisäksi:

LL #23 / 32

Kertokaahan tietämättömälle, kuinka paljon enemmän teliauto kuluttaa polttoainetta kuin kaksiakselinen? Tuntuu vaan niin typerältä tuollaiset sijoitukset, kun matkustajamäärän puolesta teliautoille ei olisi mitään tarvetta noilla linjoilla.




> 22.10.
> 
> TKL #50/2 tämäkin saanut penkkeihinsä nysse-kuosillisen kankaan


Onko jollain tietoa, että mihin kaikkiin autoihin nyt ollaan uusimassa näitä penkkikankaita? Koskeeko vain TKL:n autoja? Tuntuu ehkä jokseenkin turhalta ottaen huomioon, kuinka hyvässä kunnossa vanhat kankaat vielä on tuonikäisissä autoissa.

----------


## Admiral Observer

> Lisäksi:
> 
> LL #23 / 32
> 
> Kertokaahan tietämättömälle, kuinka paljon enemmän teliauto kuluttaa polttoainetta kuin kaksiakselinen? Tuntuu vaan niin typerältä tuollaiset sijoitukset, kun matkustajamäärän puolesta teliautoille ei olisi mitään tarvetta noilla linjoilla.


Ehkä noin 20 litraa enemmän. Tietysti riippuu kuljettajasta ja linjasta yms.

----------


## Karosa

> Ehkä noin 20 litraa enemmän. Tietysti riippuu kuljettajasta ja linjasta yms.


20 litraa?  :Laughing:  Todellisempi taitaa olla 2 litraa.

Omasta kokemuksesta voin kertoa, että tietyillä teliautoilla voi saavuttaa jopa pienemmän kulutuksen, kuin vastaavalla 2-akselisella.

----------


## marmota

> 20 litraa?  Todellisempi taitaa olla 2 litraa.
> 
> Omasta kokemuksesta voin kertoa, että tietyillä teliautoilla voi saavuttaa jopa pienemmän kulutuksen, kuin vastaavalla 2-akselisella.



Tietenkin voi telillä saavuttaa pienemmän kulutuksen, kun ajelee teliautolla illalla jotain rauhallista reittiä ja vertaa sitä pätkällä ajettuun jossain keskustan ruuhkassa.  :Wink: 

Selvempi tapa on miettiä, että kuinka monta prosenttia teliauto kuluttaa enemmän. Myös kuljettaja ja reitti ovat samoja sekä autot samaa merkkiä ja ikäluokkaa. Kyllä se teli äkkiä voi viedä 20% enemmän. Telillisen suuremmasta massasta johtuen prosenttiluku saattaa kasvaa mitä enemmän on kiihdytyksiä. Tasaisellakin lisärenkaat tuo vierintävastusta. 
Jossain Tre-Helsinki välillä tekee muutaman litran satasella. 2-akselinen 23-24 litraa ja teli 27-28.

LL #23 linjalla 32 kulutus huitelee yli 40 litraa sadalla. LL #15 ja 16, jotka vissiin aika vastaavia lyhkäsiä samalla linjalla kysymys on reilusta 30 litrasta sadalla. Joku 44l/100 vs 33l/100 lienee aika keski.

----------


## tkp

Jos vertaa 2-akselista B7R-volvoa 12-litraiseen  telivolvoon niin 20 litraa ei välttämättä edes riitä. Toki saman mallisarjan autoissa ei erot ole yhtä suuria.

----------


## Admiral Observer

> 20 litraa?  Todellisempi taitaa olla 2 litraa.
> 
> Omasta kokemuksesta voin kertoa, että tietyillä teliautoilla voi saavuttaa jopa pienemmän kulutuksen, kuin vastaavalla 2-akselisella.


Vanhojen telien automatiikan kulutuskeskiarvot näyttävät yleensä ajoneuvotietokoneen mukaan olevan 45-50 litran välillä.
Uusilla 35-40
2 akseliset antavat yleensä 25-35 väliltä arvot.
Eli vanhan telin ja uuden kaksiakselisen välillä eroa voi olla hyvinkin 20-25 litraa jos ajoneuvotietokoneisiin on uskominen. Ja miksi emme uskoisi?

----------


## nickr

25.10.

TKL #137 / 34
TKL #139 / 35
LL #33 / 16

Ja tuohon polttoaineasiaan liittyen laskeskelin että linjalla 16 (jossa tänään on teli), ajetaan ehkä arviolta 170 kilometriä päivässä ja dieselin hinta on ehkä noin 2,1/l. Jos 8700-telin kulutus on 44l/100km ja vastaavan kaksiakselisen 33l/100km, niin teliautolla tulee laskujeni mukaan noin 30-40 euroa kalliimpi lasku per päivä. Voihan toki olla, ettei yhtään kaksiakselista ole vapaana, mutta silti ihmettelen, että eikö tuommoinen auto sopisi vaikka 80:lle paremmin (jolla on useampi kaksiakselinen tänäänkin). Luulisi, että 16 ja 32 on viimeisiä linjoja, joille teli laitetaan, mutta näemmä ei.

----------


## Scalamies

25.10

LL #164 / 15A
PTL #50 / 26


Lisäksi LL #6 näkyi tänään Sarankulman varikon pihassa, kauaa se ei Jyväskylässä viihtynytkään. Aiemmin näin myös auton #34 varikon pihassa, tekeeköhän tämäkin auto paluun nysseliikenteeseen.🤔

----------


## killerpop

26.10.
Paunu #129/103

----------


## nickr

> 26.10.
> Paunu #129/103


Tuolla autolla olikin erikoinen päivä tänään, aamulla ajoi pari sivua linjalla 27 ja 103:lle ilmeisesti hälytetty suht. lyhyellä varoitusajalla, koska kilvet toimivat allaolevan kuvan mukaisesti.



Muita 26.10. havaintoja:

TKL #27 / 5 & 90
TKL #82 / 10 (aamulla)

Lisäksi Energiamessujen kuljetuksia ajoi Paunulta autot #127 ja #171. #171:ssä haisi sisällä pistävä palaneen katku, vähän kuin jokin kärähtänyt sähkölaite, ja ulkopuolelle auto haisi kuin kymmenen vuotta kellarissa ollut kirja. Ihan kuin auto olisi ollut jossain antikvariaatin ylähyllyllä. Haisi samalta jo Alihankintamessujen aikaan (tai tuoksui, miten vaan).  :Laughing:

----------


## killerpop

> TKL #82/10


tosiaan tuo auto kuului kuvattavien joukkoon, mutta iltapäivällä ei enää ollut radalla

----------


## Scalamies

1.11 havainnot

LL #6 / 80B 
PTL #22 / 19

----------


## Lahti 402

3.11.

TKL #81/5

----------


## vaajy

4.11.

#114, VÄINÖ PAUNU OY, tilausajossa

----------


## nickr

4.11.

Vekka #303 / 67
LL #71 / 77, 78 & 80 (siirtyi 80:lle illalla)

----

Täysin edellisiin havaintoihin liittymättömänä huomiona, huomasin yhtenä päivänä että Pirkanmaan Tilausliikenteen Ylöjärven tallilla oli edelleen ymmärtääkseni yli kolme vuotta sitten viimeksi linjalla olleet ex. Paunut #57 ja #79. Nämähän oli silloin Scanialta lainassa uusien autojen toimitusvaikeuksien vuoksi, mutta ilmeisesti nykyisin Pirtilin omistuksessa, ei kai ne muuten heidän pihallaan olisi. Ihmettelen vaan että miksi ovat siellä, kun en ole ainakaan itse nähnyt niitä missään liikenteessä ja linjalla eivät varmasti ole olleet. Luulisi, että olisi järkevämpää myydä kuin seisottaa ulkona.

Noiden Scalojen lisäksi pihalla seisoi vanhat ENA-Volvot, #10 ja #48 (jotka nekin on liikennöintikäytöstä poistettu jo aikoja sitten), ainakin joskus koulutuskäytössä ollut keltainen Volvo 8700LE, sekä LOM-648 (Iveco Kapena Thesi). Ja olihan siellä parkissa myös yksi teli-Irizar, oletettavasti FJO-259, Bussikirjaston mukaan auto olisi poistettu mutta Bussidatan mukaan ei. Myös Vekan (Miodex) koulubussi #243 oli parkissa tuolla.

EDIT: Katselin vähän noiden autojen tietoja Traficomin sivuilta. Kaikille edellä mainituille Scaloille ja Volvoille on merkitty liikenteestä poisto ja kaikilta leima reilusti ummessa, ENA-741:lle on tullut katsastuksesta hylky jo vuonna 2019, SLF-387 (eli ex. Paunu #79) on siltäkin hylätty katsastus pari vuotta sitten.

----------


## Eppu

> Täysin edellisiin havaintoihin liittymättömänä huomiona, huomasin yhtenä päivänä että Pirkanmaan Tilausliikenteen Ylöjärven tallilla oli edelleen ymmärtääkseni yli kolme vuotta sitten viimeksi linjalla olleet ex. Paunut #57 ja #79. Nämähän oli silloin Scanialta lainassa uusien autojen toimitusvaikeuksien vuoksi, mutta ilmeisesti nykyisin Pirtilin omistuksessa, ei kai ne muuten heidän pihallaan olisi. Ihmettelen vaan että miksi ovat siellä, kun en ole ainakaan itse nähnyt niitä missään liikenteessä ja linjalla eivät varmasti ole olleet. Luulisi, että olisi järkevämpää myydä kuin seisottaa ulkona.
> 
> Noiden Scalojen lisäksi pihalla seisoi vanhat ENA-Volvot, #10 ja #48 (jotka nekin on liikennöintikäytöstä poistettu jo aikoja sitten), ainakin joskus koulutuskäytössä ollut keltainen Volvo 8700LE, sekä LOM-648 (Iveco Kapena Thesi). Ja olihan siellä parkissa myös yksi teli-Irizar, oletettavasti FJO-259, Bussikirjaston mukaan auto olisi poistettu mutta Bussidatan mukaan ei...


Siellä pihan perällähän nuo kaikki ovat jo pitkään pötköttäneet. Saa sitten nähdä millä aikataululla firman uusi omistaja päättää ne hävittää. 

Ja kuullemma taloon on tullut Helsingistä teli-Scala numerolle #89. Liekö tuo sitten edes ainoa, kun välissä on pari vapaata numeroakin edelliseen autoon (#86). Sinänsä ihan hyvä että autoja tulee. Nykyiset kun ovat kovin elämää nähneitä jo, kaikkine kolhuineen. Ja #8:n sekä #9:n soisi jo poistoonkin mennä.

----------


## Lahti 402

9.11. (eilen illalla)

TKL #58 linjalla 17 keskeytti Linnainmaan Prisman ja Lidlin väliseen siltaan.

----------


## Karosa

Keskiviikko 9.11.

TKL #132 / 8

----------


## killerpop

> Keskiviikko 9.11.
> 
> TKL #132 / 8


Ja #134/6, liekö joku auto hajonnu linjalla, kun vuoroväli kasvoi Holvastissa melko suureksi suunnassa Vatialaan. Tuo #134 aloitti Vatialasta.

----------


## nickr

11.11.:

TKL #60 / 8
TKL #81 / 90
PTL #48 / 55

Tänään muuten kulunut tasan 14 vuotta TKL:n vanhemman 8700LE-sarjan rekisteröinnistä (eli siis #60 sekä #77-86)

----------


## Eppu

> 11.11.
> 
> Tänään muuten kulunut tasan 14 vuotta TKL:n vanhemman 8700LE-sarjan rekisteröinnistä (eli siis #60 sekä #77-86)


https://aronee.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Kuukau...228_tkl280.jpg

Tuossa kuvassa #280 eli nyk. #60 aloittamassa, jos ei ensimmäistä niin ainakin yhtä ensimmäisistä linjasivuistaan.

----------


## nickr

> https://aronee.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Kuukau...228_tkl280.jpg
> 
> Tuossa kuvassa #280 eli nyk. #60 aloittamassa, jos ei ensimmäistä niin ainakin yhtä ensimmäisistä linjasivuistaan.


Matkustin tuolla autolla eilen, ja yllätyin kuinka hyvässä ja siistissä kunnossa se sisältä oli verrattuna muihin saman sarjan autoihin. Penkkikankaatkin olivat niin siistit ja vähän kuluneet, että kesti hetken tajuta että kuosihan oli sama kuin muissakin noissa autoissa. En tiedä, onko kenties kankaat joskus vaihdettu, mutta tuskin ainakaan lähimenneisyydessä, kun kuosi oli kuitenkin se alkuperäinen eikä TKL:n sininen. Onkohan tässä autossa sitten ollut jotain teknistä vikaa kun se oli todella pitkään pois, ja nyt tänä syksynäkin se on ollut melko vähän ajossa. :Confused:

----------


## killerpop

> https://aronee.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Kuukau...228_tkl280.jpg
> 
> Tuossa kuvassa #280 eli nyk. #60 aloittamassa, jos ei ensimmäistä niin ainakin yhtä ensimmäisistä linjasivuistaan.


Ensimmäiset linjasivut taisivat olla linjalla 39 reilua 17.11.2008 http://jlf.fi/f15/3209-havainnot-pai...html#post58228

Autoon liittyen pari muistelokuvaa pari päivää rekisteröintinsä jälkeen

Ja päivämääräksi näyttää tallentuneen 13.11.2008, mutta tuohon aikaan kamera nollasi päivämäärätietonsa päivittäin, joten tiedä sitten pitääkö paikkansa.

Tuohon RAI-sarjaanhan liittyi myös tavallaan aikamoista porua, kun oman kaupungin liikennelaitos päätti hankkia puolalaisvalmisteisia autoja, kun samana syksynä Tampereella toiminut Volvon bussitehdas pisti ovensa kiinni.

----------


## nickr

14.11.

PTL #89 / 9

----------


## nickr

Taas olisi kuvattavaa:

16.11.

TKL #81 / 10

----------


## Scalamies

Torstai 17.11 

PTL #87 / 13 (ex. HelB #1003) 
PTL #48 / 40A

----------


## nickr

Kädentaitomessut ovat taas alkaneet. Väkeä jälleen liikkeellä käsittämättömissä määrin. Tämän vuoden messuilla ensimmäistä kertaa uusi linja 104 Hervannasta.

Kalustohavainnot perjantaina aamupäivällä:

Linjalla 101: TKL:ltä autot #86, #100 ja #103, Pirkanmaan Tilausliikenteeltä #38 ja #43, Länsilinjoilta #102 ja #103 sekä Paunulta #64.

Linjoilla 102 ja 104 (autot kiersivät molemmilla linjoilla): TKL #104, #105 ja #106, Länsilinjat #105 sekä Pohjolan Liikenne #239.

Ideaparkin etäpysäköintiin ajoi Paunulta autot #127, #128 ja #165.

----------


## Lahti 402

> Taas olisi kuvattavaa:
> 
> 16.11.
> 
> TKL #81 / 10


Oho! Tästä ois hauska saada kuvaa.

18.11.

TKL #132/38

----------


## nickr

Suurten messujen aikaan pelkästään linjan 12 varrella asuvat joukkoliikenteen käyttäjät jäävät kyllä jonkinlaiseen mottiin, sillä vaikka messubussit ovat suosittuja, on aina myös niitä messuvieraita, jotka ovat kykenemättömiä käyttämään näitä messuvuoroja ja tulevat sitten 12:lla. Tänään aamupäivällä aikalailla jokainen linjan 12 vuoro seisoi Rautatieaseman pysäkillä 10-20 minuuttia ja lähti siitä sitten "TÄYNNÄ"-kilvin, joten jos joku halusi esimerkiksi mennä Ratinasta kotiinsa Kurikkaan niin se ei kyllä joukkoliikenteellä aamupäivän aikana onnistunut, ellei sitten kävellyt johonkin Amuriin josta varmasti mahtui kyytiin.

Lisäyksenä vielä edelliseen viestiin, Paunun etäparkkikuljetuksissa oli eilen myös autot #82 ja #171, sekä jokin Expressbus-auto. Vuoroväliksi oli merkitty 15 minuuttia, mutta Alihankintamessujen tapaan Paunu jostain syystä ajoi puolet tiheämmällä välillä, ja näin ollen myös autoja oli enemmän. Ilmeisesti korvaus ajoista on ollut varsin kunnollinen?

----------


## nickr

21.11.

LL #144 / 80 (ensimmäinen päivä Nysse-liikenteessä?)

Vekka #317 / 103

TKL #79 / 90 (mikähän Pohjolan VDL-telejä vaivaa, jokin TKL:n laina-auto melkein päivittäin linjalla, mutta VDL-teleistä useimmiten vain yksi tai kaksi ajossa, loput seisovat varikolla)

----------


## Eppu

> TKL #79 / 90 (mikähän Pohjolan VDL-telejä vaivaa, jokin TKL:n laina-auto melkein päivittäin linjalla, mutta VDL-teleistä useimmiten vain yksi tai kaksi ajossa, loput seisovat varikolla)


Voisi olettaa että tilannetta saisi helpotettua lähiaikoina, kun hsl-ajoihin on tulossa iso satsi lisää näitä kiinalaiskärryjä. Sen myötä käyttökelpoisia vaunuja voisi tuoda nysse-ajoon lisää, vaikkapa sitten loputkin tuosta vdl-sarjasta joka käsittää 5 autoa ja joista 3 on jo täällä.

----------


## vaajy

> Suurten messujen aikaan pelkästään linjan 12 varrella asuvat joukkoliikenteen käyttäjät jäävät kyllä jonkinlaiseen mottiin, sillä vaikka messubussit ovat suosittuja, on aina myös niitä messuvieraita, jotka ovat kykenemättömiä käyttämään näitä messuvuoroja ja tulevat sitten 12:lla. Tänään aamupäivällä aikalailla jokainen linjan 12 vuoro seisoi Rautatieaseman pysäkillä 10-20 minuuttia ja lähti siitä sitten "TÄYNNÄ"-kilvin, joten jos joku halusi esimerkiksi mennä Ratinasta kotiinsa Kurikkaan niin se ei kyllä joukkoliikenteellä aamupäivän aikana onnistunut, ellei sitten kävellyt johonkin Amuriin josta varmasti mahtui kyytiin.
> 
> Lisäyksenä vielä edelliseen viestiin, Paunun etäparkkikuljetuksissa oli eilen myös autot #82 ja #171, sekä jokin Expressbus-auto. Vuoroväliksi oli merkitty 15 minuuttia, mutta Alihankintamessujen tapaan Paunu jostain syystä ajoi puolet tiheämmällä välillä, ja näin ollen myös autoja oli enemmän. Ilmeisesti korvaus ajoista on ollut varsin kunnollinen?


Joo ja hölmöt suunnittelijat meinaa vielä lyhentää Länsilinjan reittiä vain Pereelle.

Maksaa kuulemma liikaa ajattaa sitä Suupantorille asti. Kasit on aina niin hemmetin täynnä ruuhka-aikaan ja muutenkin Tampereelta ettei sinne kyllä mene puristettavaksi. 10-15 min myöhässä tai TÄYNNÄ.

12 voi olla sen 10-20 minuuttia myöhässä tai TÄYNNÄ.

Nyt on myös bongattu vanha tuttu, #149, linjalla 70. Sentään yksi auto jäi aitoon ja oikeaan paikkaan! Loput onkin jo myyty.  :Mad: 

Pirkkalassa toisen puolen ehjä Suupantorin pysäkki siirretty bussin turmeltaman tilalle Salen puolelle kauemmaksi aiemmasta paikasta, se toinen puolisko on nyt ilman pysäkkiä.

ExpressBus-autossa oli Mats Karlsson kuljettajana. Olisit tullut kyytiin, hän on hyvä kuski  :Smile: 
https://twitter.com/MatsKarlsson79/s...78743582302208

----------


## vallum

25.11

TKL #3/2 

Poliisit pysäyttäneet Hämeenkadulle

----------


## nickr

25.11.

PL #239 / 10
PL #241 / 10
PL #632 / 5

Kalustohavaintojen lisäksi: ihme on tapahtunut! Pirkanmaan Tilausliikenne on korjannut viimein kilpensä, aika lailla kaikkiin autoihin on saatu päivitettyä tilaajan ohjeistuksen mukainen versio, linjanumero paksunnettuna ja toinen määränpääteksti isommalla fontilla. Ei se fontti vieläkään ole sama mitä muilla liikennöitsijöillä, mutta vihdoinkin pystyy esimerkiksi erottamaan 9:n ja 19:n kaukaa kun numero ei ole niin kapea. Jopa autoihin #81-#86 on saatu teksti niin isoksi kuin mahdollista, ja Perl-pääte on saanut ä-kirjaimet. Eihän tässä mennytkään kuin muutama vuosi että saatiin viimein kilvet kuntoon, toki Perliä saimme ihastella vain reilun vuoden. Mutta kerrankin positiivinen muutos Pirtililtä, olen iloisesti yllättynyt!  :Very Happy: 




> 25.11
> 
> TKL #3/2 
> 
> Poliisit pysäyttäneet Hämeenkadulle


Oho! En olekaan ikinä nähnyt, että poliisi pysäyttää bussin.

----------


## deepthroat

> 25.11.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oho! En olekaan ikinä nähnyt, että poliisi pysäyttää bussin.


No olen minäkin mm. kerran lauantai aamuna joutunut puhaltamaan pilliin keskellä Hämeensiltaa poka päällä, eli kyllähän bussejakin pysäytellään poliisin toimesta.

----------


## Scalamies

28.11

PTL #3 / 13 
PTL #22 / 19
PTL #88 (Ex. HB 1004) / 9
TKL #84 / 5

----------


## nickr

> Taas olisi kuvattavaa:
> 
> 16.11.
> 
> TKL #81 / 10





> Oho! Tästä ois hauska saada kuvaa.


No niin, nyt onnistuin vihdoin saamaan edes jonkinlaisen räpsyn tällaisesta sijoituksesta, tosin tänään autona oli TKL #84.

----------


## vaajy

> No niin, nyt onnistuin vihdoin saamaan edes jonkinlaisen räpsyn tällaisesta sijoituksesta, tosin tänään autona oli TKL #84.


Nähty, hajoilin kunnolla. Kas kun ei ollut Paunun autoja.

30.11.21 VÄINÖ PAUNU OY linjalla 70A/70B

#143 ja #156 (oma nimitys sille kauppa-auto, ollut monesti kasilla autona kun menin tai palasin ruokakaupasta).

----------


## Lahti 402

> No niin, nyt onnistuin vihdoin saamaan edes jonkinlaisen räpsyn tällaisesta sijoituksesta, tosin tänään autona oli TKL #84.


Kiitos kuvasta! Otan talteen.

1.12.

PTL #87/9 

Piti hieraista silmiäni, kun näin uuden Scala telin Tampereen liikenteessä. Näitä on vissiin PTL:llä ollut liikkeellä kolme kappaletta jonkin ajan. Ja tosiaan kuten edellä mainittiin, täältä myös kehut PTL:n uudelle tekstifontille. Vaikkakin fontti on eri kuin muilla liikennöitsijöillä, se mielestäni on siitä huolimatta oikein hyvä. Nyt enää RAI-kilpiset TKL:n autot, niissä tosiaankin fontit ovat ihan hajonneet. Muutama vuosi sitten ne olivat luettavat, mikähän niille oikein kävi.

----------


## killerpop

No niin. Tänään 2.12. linjan 82 lähtölaituri on (kuulemma) vaihtanut paikkaansa Pyynikintorilla pysyvästi samaan tolppaan 72:n lataamon kanssa, keskellä kirkasta päivää. Kuljettajille oli tullut tiedote, että astuu voimaan välittömästi.

No käytäntö ja info on sitten oma taitolajinsa. Ainakin toinen 82:n auto ajeli vielä viimeiseen lähtöönsä asti vanhalta puulaiturilta kellotornin läheltä. Mutta mitenkäs tämä tiedotus
- puulaiturilla 82:n päre
- nysse.fi  ei ajankohtaista kerrottavaa
- reittiopas  ei myöskään uutta kerrottavaa

Ihmetelläämpä sitten lauantaina, miten asiakkaat tottuu tähän muutokseen, tokihan 82:n rooli ratikan liityntälinjana tässä taitaa olla syy, että saadaan lyhyempi matka kiskoille.

Niin ja pitkästä aikaa 82:lla muutakin kuin noita töpövolvoja, nyt oli vähän pidempi auto, TKL #5 tässä pitkässä vuorossa.

----------


## Rebiaf

> No olen minäkin mm. kerran lauantai aamuna joutunut puhaltamaan pilliin keskellä Hämeensiltaa poka päällä, eli kyllähän bussejakin pysäytellään poliisin toimesta.


Vähän yli kymmenen vuoden aikana minut on kahdesti puhallutettu bussin ratista. Sellaisia ratsioita, että kaikki puhallutetaan. Yksittäisenä autona ei bussia pysäytetä koskaan. Kerran vilkuttivat kyllä pitkiä ja sinisiä, että voisi vähän laskea nopeutta.  :Laughing:

----------


## vaajy

Uudet pysäkit avattu, havainto linjalla 5, Pohjolan Liikenteessä.

Lahdesjärvi, Jalkaharpinkatu pysäkit nro 3657 ja 3658 ovat matkustajien käytössä heti.

----------


## killerpop

TKL #60 se vaan jatkaa menoaan, vaikka museoinnista ja luovutuksesta puhuttiin jo kesällä. Tänään linjalla 8. Syksyllähän autoa nähtiin paljon 12:n osapäivässä jo tuon museointiuutisen jälkeen.

----------


## Rebiaf

https://photos.app.goo.gl/Xr4PJCmH9SEi4kKM8
Länskä on taas käynyt nekalassa autokaupoilla. 
GIO-928 / Paunu #128 on kohta Länsilinjat #72. Edellinen #72 eli se Paunu #125 taisi lähteä romuttamolle teiskontiellä sattuneen kolarin johdosta.

----------


## nickr

12.12. (avoimesta datasta)

PTL #59 / 41 (Bussikirjaston mukaan Helsingistä tuotu UBG-840 on auto #58, niin tämän on sitten pakko olla UBG-835)

Paunu #126 / 70
Paunu #127 / 6 (Paunu #151 oli keskipäivällä hinausauton perässä Ratinassa, tämä auto todennäköisesti sitä korvaamassa)

TKL #60 / 33

----------


## Lahti 402

13.12.

Porintiellä lähellä Nummelaa LL #138 hinausauton perässä.

----------


## Scalamies

TKL #19 ja #20 kolaroineet Lukonmäessä, myös Paunu #118 oli jumissa.

https://yle.fi/a/74-20008552

----------


## nickr

> TKL #19 ja #20 kolaroineet Lukonmäessä, myös Paunu #118 oli jumissa.
> 
> https://yle.fi/a/74-20008552


TKL #20 oli tosiaan liukkaassa mäessä liukunut #19:n keulaan. Nyssen Salkosen mukaan kyseessä oli "pienellä vauhdilla syntynyt peltikosketus". Anteeksi vaan, en tiedä onko minun suomen kieleni näin huono, vai puhuuko Salkonen puuta heinää, mutta tämä on kyllä mielestäni kaukana mistään peltikosketuksesta.  :Laughing: 



Lisäksi #20:n yksi takapenkki oli vääntynyt lähes 90 asteen kulmaan. Aineksia oli kyllä pahempaankin, jos matkustajia olisi ollut vielä kyydissä. Mutta missä vaiheessa Paunu #118 oli siellä jumissa, itse kuljin sillä kohti Hervantaa juuri kun TKL-autoja oltiin siellä hinaamassa?

----------


## Scalamies

> TKL #20 oli tosiaan liukkaassa mäessä liukunut #19:n keulaan. Nyssen Salkosen mukaan kyseessä oli "pienellä vauhdilla syntynyt peltikosketus". Anteeksi vaan, en tiedä onko minun suomen kieleni näin huono, vai puhuuko Salkonen puuta heinää, mutta tämä on kyllä mielestäni kaukana mistään peltikosketuksesta. 
> 
> 
> 
> Lisäksi #20:n yksi takapenkki oli vääntynyt lähes 90 asteen kulmaan. Aineksia oli kyllä pahempaankin, jos matkustajia olisi ollut vielä kyydissä. Mutta missä vaiheessa Paunu #118 oli siellä jumissa, itse kuljin sillä kohti Hervantaa juuri kun TKL-autoja oltiin siellä hinaamassa?


Taisi olla vähän ennen törmäystä, siinä mäen päällä vähän ennen liikenneympyrää. Itse kuljin #165:llä ohi juuri tapahtumahetkellä, eikä silloin tullut vielä hinausautoa saati poliisia.

----------


## nickr

15.12.

TKL #137 / 90

Ex. Paunu #137 on päässyt takaisin vanhalle tutulle linjalle 90.  :Smile: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 16:39 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 13:33 ----------

Illaksi TKL #137 on siirtynyt linjalle 10, jossa liikkuu nyt myös TKL #135! Onkohan ensimmäinen kerta kun Pohjolan Liikenteen linjalla on samaan aikaan kaksi TKL:n bussia?

----------


## Lahti 402

Sunnuntaina 18.12.

Paunun 8900 teli (INT-XXX) linjalla 42
PTL #12/19 vielä vanha fontti linjakilvissä

----------


## nickr

> Sunnuntaina 18.12.
> 
> Paunun 8900 teli (INT-XXX) linjalla 42


Kyseessä oli Paunu #110, vakiosijoitus sunnuntaisin, ollut varmaan joka sunnuntai sama auto ainakin siitä lähtien kun se tässä ketjussa ensimmäisen kerran havaittiin (syyskuun lopulla). Vielä elokuussa saattoi nähdä jonkun 8700-telin 42:lla sunnuntaina, mutta sen jälkeen ei paljon vaihtelua ole ollut.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 17:53 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 17:33 ----------

Mitäs mieltä muuten olette siitä, että linjan 71 reittiä lyhennetään Tesomalle aikatauluvarmuuden ja vaihtoyhteyksien parantamiseksi? Itse ihmettelin tätä ratkaisua, etenkin kun Nokian linjasto puolen vuoden päästä muuttuu. Olen kyllä havainnut, että linja on ruuhka-aikoina myöhässä, ja kääntöajat ovat olemattomia, mutta niin on myöhässä muutkin linjat. Iltaa kohti 71:llä on kuitenkin kurottu aikataulua nopeasti kiinni, ja esim. 19-20 aikaan on voinut Lielahdessa olla jopa 15 minuuttia odotusaikaa. Olen myös nähnyt, kuinka linja 70 on odottanut myöhässä tulevaa 71:tä, joten eikö tämä olisi riittänyt ratkaisuksi puolen vuoden ajaksi? Olihan Teiskossakin vaihtoyhteyksien kanssa ongelmia, mutta siellä ongelma selvitettiin sillä, että kuljettajia käskettiin odottamaan vaihtobussia. Lisäksi ruuhka-aikaan 70 kulkee 15 minuutin välein, joten jos yhdestä myöhästyy, niin seuraavaan ei ole pitkä aika. Viikonloppuna en ole havainnut 71:n olevan myöhässä ollenkaan. Toki linja 13 korvaa 71:n Tesoman ja Lielahden välillä, mutta Nokian ja Lielahden välillä yhteys loppuu nyt ennen aikojaan. 

Sen sijaan paljon pahempi tilanne on mielestäni linjoilla 8, 12, 30 ja 31. Minulla on puhelimessa näyttökuva, kuinka yksi päivä linjalla 12 _vähiten_ myöhässä ollut auto oli 14 minuuttia myöhässä, ja eniten myöhässä ollut oli 52 minuuttia myöhässä. Näillä kaikilla linjoilla jää joka arkipäivä vuoroja välistä, kun autot ovat niin paljon myöhässä. 12:lla olen havainnut jopa TKL:n auton jättävän vuoron ajamatta ja lähtevän moottoritielle, kun saapui Vaittiin yli tunnin myöhässä. Tänään sunnuntaina linjalla 8 oli useaan kertaan yli 40 minuuttia autojen välissä, 15 minuutin vuorovälillä siis. Joten toivottavasti näille linjoille saadaan jotain aikataulumuutoksia tammikuusta lähtien, mielestäni näiden linjojen ongelmat ovat pahempia kuin 71:n.

Ja vielä lopuksi, on mielestäni vähän hassua että Nysse haluaa "osallistaa" matkustajia linjastosuunnittelussa, mutta sitten kuitenkin joitakin muutoksia tehdään yhtäkkiä lyhyellä varoitusajalla ja kertomatta siitä matkustajille mitään ennen kuin päätös on jo tehty.

----------


## Jufo

No, on 71 melkein puolet nopeampi Tesoman ja Lielahden välillä kuin 13, joten saisi se yhteys jäädä. Kyseessä on kuitenkin kahden suuren aluekeskuksen välinen yhteys.

----------


## Eppu

19.12.
Paunu #80 / 6 (havainto alkuilllasta viinikan sekoittajalla.)

----------


## killerpop

Avoin data Pasi Kuparisen palvelusta kertoo niin hiljaisena päivänä mukavia myöhästymisminuutteja ja koitin poimia tällä hetkellä vain 15+ myöhässä olevat.


```

Indeksi	Linja	Lähtö - Pääte	Bussi #	Aikataulun mukainen lähtöaika	Myöhässä aikataulusta
1	18	Atala - Kaupin kampus	6852_814	1558	45 min
2	13	Lintuhytti - Tesoma A	47374_40	1515	44 min
3	26	Petsamo - Tesoma E	47374_49	1540	41 min
4	2	Särkänniemi C - Rauhaniemi	6921_1	1600	40 min
5	30	Ranta-Tampella - Kenkätie	6990_183	1600	40 min
6	19	Lentävänniemi - Hervanta	47374_14	1542	36 min
7	12	Reuharinniemi - Vaitti	47374_3	1555	33 min
8	82	Siivikkala - Pyynikintori F	6921_61	1603	33 min
9	19	Lentävänniemi - Hervanta	47374_48	1612	31 min
10	9	Lentävänniemi - Annala	47374_42	1550	31 min
11	9	Lentävänniemi - Annala	47374_88	1620	24 min
12	71	Lielahti E - Harjuniitty	6990_164	1630	23 min
13	40	Keskustori H - Kangasalan asema th	47374_33	1615	22 min
14	13	Tesoma B - Lintuhytti	47374_26	1520	22 min
15	9	Lentävänniemi - Annala	47374_25	1605	21 min
16	38	Lentävänniemi - Hervanta	6921_91	1615	21 min
17	13	Tesoma B - Lintuhytti	47374_46	1620	21 min
18	12	Reuharinniemi - Vaitti	47374_4	1625	21 min
19	13	Tesoma B - Lintuhytti	47374_13	1600	20 min
20	9	Annala - Lentävänniemi	47374_87	1603	19 min
21	28	Ylöjärvi C - Korvenperäntie 40	6921_40	1605	19 min
22	79	Pirkkala - Linnavuoren koulu	47374_86	1615	18 min
23	55	Linja-autoasema - Vesilahti	47374_41	1620	18 min
24	7	Linnainmaa D - Kalkku	6921_41	1543	17 min
25	71	Lielahti E - Harjuniitty	6990_166	1600	17 min
26	90	Terälahti - Keskustori I	6852_816	1605	17 min
27	2	Rauhaniemi - Särkänniemi C	6921_11	1636	16 min
28	77	Nokia D - Pajulahti	6990_54	1600	16 min
29	6	Länsi-Hervanta - Vatiala	6921_101	1540	16 min
30	38	Lentävänniemi - Hervanta	6921_33	1555	16 min
31	7	Linnainmaa D - Kalkku	6921_112	1603	16 min
32	71	Harjuniitty - Lielahti E	6990_165	1615	16 min
33	5	Keskustori L - Länsi-Hervanta	6852_241	1550	15 min
34	93	Paavola th - Mäntylä	6852_631	1634	15 min
```

Jos tässä jokin korostuu niin erityisesti Lielahti. Siellähän nämä linjat 9/12/13/19/28/38/71/82 mm kulkevat. Toki muitakin havaintoja voi tehdä esim liikennöitsijän 47374 melkoisesta suoritteesta.

----------


## Scalamies

25.12


TKL #100 / 2 nyt on varsin erikoinen kalustosijoitus näin joulupäivänä

----------


## vaajy

> Avoin data Pasi Kuparisen palvelusta kertoo niin hiljaisena päivänä mukavia myöhästymisminuutteja ja koitin poimia tällä hetkellä vain 15+ myöhässä olevat.
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> Indeksi    Linja    Lähtö - Pääte    Bussi #    Aikataulun mukainen lähtöaika    Myöhässä aikataulusta
> 1    18    Atala - Kaupin kampus    6852_814    1558    45 min
> 2    13    Lintuhytti - Tesoma A    47374_40    1515    44 min
> 3    26    Petsamo - Tesoma E    47374_49    1540    41 min
> ...


Siinä on valitettavasti moni lähtö ajamatta myöskin.

Tähän on tulossa parannusta, mutta epäilen jo valmiiksi sen toimivuutta.

https://www.nysse.fi/ajankohtaista/l...mmikuussa.html

Jos esimerkiksi tuo 12 pidennetään ruuhka-aikaan noin kymmenellä minuutilla, niin se tarkoittaisi että tuntia myöhässä oleva auto ajaisi ehkä 40 minuuttia myöhässä.

Olen nyt melko paljon käyttänyt linjaa 12 ja havainnot ovat ne, että Pirkkalan päässä bussi voi olla täynnä koululaisia koulumeno/paluuaikaan. Niiden tyhjennys/lastaus bussillisena muutamilla pysäkeillä ei ihan helppoa ole.

Reuharinniemeen hidastaa Messukeskuksella poikkeaminen. Siellä on nykyään tosi paljon autoliikennettä, joten auto joutuu odottelemaan vuoroa takaisin päätielle.

Lisäksi hidasta kulkua aiheuttaa Tampereen keskusta ja hitaat matkustajat, jotka vasta lähtevät ovelle, kun ovi on aukeamassa.

Jouluaattona linjalla 12 linjat ajoivat ajoissa, joten lienee selvää, että tuo myöhästys koskee vain "normaaleja" päiviä. Jouluaattona Pirkanmaan tilausliikenteen autossa #4 oli vaan 2 matkustajaa välillä Vaitti-Partola.

Myöhästymisistä ei kannata pelkästään syyttää Pirkanmaan Tilausliikennettä, koska tuolla linjalla myös TKL ajaa myöhässä (ja ajaisi varmaan Paunukin).

Toinen havainto oli, että Pirtil ajeli jopa viallisilla autoilla, mikä hidasti menoa (esim. GPS ei toimi, ei valoetua), mutta kuljettaja ei ole saanut tilalle toista autoa. Kaikki autot ovat tilausliikenteellä aina ajossa. Ei ollut vara-autoja vapaana.

----------


## Lahti 402

27.12.

TKL #137 linjalla 10. Linjakilvet pimeenä, tuulilasin alanurkassa pahvikyltti numerolla 10.

----------


## Rebiaf

> Toinen havainto oli, että Pirtil ajeli jopa viallisilla autoilla, mikä hidasti menoa (esim. GPS ei toimi, ei valoetua), mutta kuljettaja ei ole saanut tilalle toista autoa. Kaikki autot ovat tilausliikenteellä aina ajossa. Ei ollut vara-autoja vapaana.


Noita paikannus- ja matkustajainformaatio laitteita ei oikeastaan pitäisi auton viaksi laskea. Käsittääkseni laitteet on nyssen omaisuutta ja se vastaa niiden toiminnasta. Eikä niiden hajoamisen varalle ole syytä pitää ylimääräistä autoa saatavilla. Auto on hyvin kelvollinen liikenteeseen ilmankin niitä. Lisättäköön vielä, että sattuu sitä paremmissakin firmoissa. Joskus Paunulla oli vähän tilanne päällä ja korjaamopäällikkö käski ottaa ihan minkä tahansa auton pihasta. Ainoa vaihtoehto oli vaaleansininen lyhyt scala ilman takaovea ja sillä ajamaan linjaa 22 keskustori - annala. Olisi pitänyt olla tummansininen 8700 teli.  :Laughing:

----------


## killerpop

> 27.12.
> 
> TKL #137 linjalla 10. Linjakilvet pimeenä, tuulilasin alanurkassa pahvikyltti numerolla 10.


Tässä oli myöskin innovaationa laittaa Täynnä-kyltti valaisemaan tuota paperilappua tuulilasilla.

----------


## Karosa

> Tässä oli myöskin innovaationa laittaa Täynnä-kyltti valaisemaan tuota paperilappua tuulilasilla.


Hyvä kun tästä eräs henkilö naureskeli ensin eräässä FB-ryhmässä kun PirTilin autossa oli ko. patentti käytössä - mutta nyt se onkin viety omana keksintönä eteenpäin siellä missä ollaan töissä kun pilkka osui omaan nilkkaan.  :Wink:

----------

